# Sticky  OG WIRE WHEELS, AT THE LOWEST PRICES



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace 

562-926-4444

Pm for prices!</span>


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@May 20 2010, 11:25 AM~17551670
> *ooooo what
> *


to this >>>>>>>13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

so $288 for cross lace?


----------



## chapulincolorao

$ 288 for a set of cross lace 
or what ??
shoot me a PM
with price 
I will call a set of 13''


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 20 2010, 10:43 AM~17551795
> *so $288 for cross lace?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Redeemed1

a pict. would be nice!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@May 20 2010, 10:48 AM~17551835
> *$ 288 for a set of cross lace
> or what ??
> shoot me a  PM
> with  price
> I will call a set of 13''
> *



Pm SENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## ramo68

Could I get a price on some crosslace 13 with black hubs and inners to 76309


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ramo68_@May 20 2010, 12:36 PM~17552760
> *Could I get a price on some crosslace 13 with black hubs and inners to 76309
> *



pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC

Local Pickup available?????


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@May 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17551835
> *$ 288 for a set of cross lace
> or what ??
> shoot me a  PM
> with  price
> I will call a set of 13''
> *


x-1 :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 20 2010, 01:40 PM~17553396
> *Local Pickup available?????
> *



pm sent


----------



## Lil_Jesse

How much for 13s crosslaced with black spokes to 76135


----------



## streetking

pm me a price for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslaced shipped to 95407


----------



## knightmare

hook it up wit a coupon 4 da homies dat need 14x6


----------



## flaked85

GREAT PRICES.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 20 2010, 06:31 PM~17556164
> *How much for 13s crosslaced with black spokes to 76135
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 20 2010, 07:37 PM~17557059
> *So Y don't you have all GOLD 14s??
> *



we can do it ALL GOLD just let me know!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 20 2010, 07:50 PM~17557211
> *pm me a price for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslaced shipped to 95407
> *



PM Sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 20 2010, 11:43 AM~17551795
> *so $288 for cross lace?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 21 2010, 09:43 AM~17562343
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444 :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 20 2010, 08:37 PM~17557059
> *So Y don't you have all GOLD 14s??
> *


X2 Still No PM :happysad:


----------



## chapulincolorao

:dunno: pics??
hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 21 2010, 12:29 PM~17563620
> *X2 Still No PM :happysad:
> *



you need all gold for 100 spokes or for 72 cross lace?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@May 21 2010, 01:03 PM~17563873
> *:dunno: pics??
> hno:  hno:  :nicoderm:
> *


here is a quick pic


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 04:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## sancuztoms

need a price on set 14s gold centers shipped 48458


----------



## lealbros

how much for some cross lace 13 7 center gold let me know fred 361 728 7787


----------



## 1lo84regal

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 12:23 PM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *


wow how much for shipping to tx 78332? how much is the coupon off?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@May 22 2010, 04:04 AM~17569396
> *how much for some cross lace 13 7 center gold let me know fred 361 728 7787
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1lo84regal_@May 22 2010, 07:44 AM~17570162
> *wow how much for shipping to tx 78332? how much is the coupon off?
> *


pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## ESEHEFTDOGG

WOW!!!! :wow: HOW MUCH FOR 1 20" SPOKE WHEEL? JUST THE WHEEL THOUGH :biggrin: THANX


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ESEHEFTDOGG_@May 23 2010, 10:27 AM~17577281
> *WOW!!!! :wow: HOW MUCH FOR 1 20" SPOKE WHEEL? JUST THE WHEEL THOUGH :biggrin: THANX
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 04:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 13/ 7 shipped to 78520?
and do you have them in stainless nipples and spokes, if so how much?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@May 24 2010, 01:00 PM~17588192
> *how much for 13/ 7 shipped to 78520?
> and do you have them in stainless nipples and spokes, if so how much?
> *



PM sent!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 24 2010, 06:33 PM~17590558
> *PM sent!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks bro sounds good!!


----------



## marlo918

is that for all 4 rims? man is this for real homie?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 10:47 AM~17562378
> *Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


Whats about tax and when is the last day??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much a set of 14x7 Rev? If the price is right I go pick it up this Friday :0


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:42 PM~17564626
> *you need all gold for 100 spokes or for 72 cross lace?
> *


100 spoke No cross lace


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 24 2010, 07:11 PM~17592668
> *Whats about tax and when is the last day??
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many spokes this rim? Thank


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

shoot me a price on 13x7 all chrome and shippin ta 42001


----------



## moren_ito13

shoot me a price on 5 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes shipped to 85712


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much shipped to 94112 also how long is the discount sale for.. 

hoping to buy them next month


----------



## BLU87GP

Can i get a price for 13x7s shipped to 30093?


----------



## rzarock

No specials on a 14X6 standard offset?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17594378
> *100 spoke No cross lace
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 25 2010, 05:00 PM~17602550
> *How many spokes this rim? Thank
> *



72 spokes x lace.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@May 25 2010, 06:55 PM~17603951
> *shoot me a price on 13x7 all chrome and shippin ta 42001
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by moren_ito13_@May 25 2010, 08:14 PM~17605190
> *shoot me a price on 5 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes shipped to 85712
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17605688
> *how much shipped to 94112 also how long is the discount sale for..
> 
> hoping to buy them next month
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BLU87GP_@May 26 2010, 05:22 AM~17608356
> *Can i get a price for 13x7s shipped to 30093?
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse 72 spoke X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444 :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

call for prices!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17633099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call for prices!
> *


PM sent... :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@May 28 2010, 11:18 AM~17633579
> *PM sent... :biggrin:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## vouges17

ordered a set tuesday for my wife in Nebraska and I received them friday :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

Lmk on a price of 13 by 7 reversed with zenith style knock odds and adapters to 55806 Minnesota


----------



## Zeke

how much for a set of cross lace...13x7 just the wheels and zenith style knock with insert centers for emblems...NO adapters......to 95301....Thanks


----------



## HARDLUCK88

good price on those cross lace, hope the chrome doesn't suck like on your earlier wheels...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 29 2010, 09:19 PM~17644821
> *Lmk on a price of 13 by 7 reversed with zenith style knock odds and adapters to 55806 Minnesota
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BBIGBALLING

yeah what the 13x7 reverse cross lace going for with and without knockoffs


----------



## BBIGBALLING

they also look very easy to clean


----------



## ninty6 lincoln

price on 13 by 7 reversed with zenith style knock offs and adapters shipped to 33015


----------



## aguilera620

how much for 13x7 all chrome with diamond ko shipped to 67801?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Jun 1 2010, 03:16 PM~17667127
> *yeah what the 13x7 reverse cross lace going for with and without knockoffs
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 1 2010, 08:16 PM~17670212
> *price on 13 by 7 reversed with zenith style knock offs and adapters shipped to 33015
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ninty6 lincoln_@Jun 1 2010, 08:16 PM~17670212
> *price on 13 by 7 reversed with zenith style knock offs and adapters shipped to 33015
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Jun 2 2010, 10:08 AM~17674955
> *how much for 13x7 all chrome with diamond ko shipped to 67801?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 09:47 AM~17562378
> *Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## CANUHOP

How much for a set of those (14's) with Zenith style straight 2-bar ko's shipped to 67211???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Jun 3 2010, 02:00 PM~17687281
> *How much for a set of those (14's) with Zenith style straight 2-bar ko's shipped to 67211???
> *



pm sent!


----------



## albertoandnataly

Hey would u do 288 for a set of 2 100 spoke 14x7 and 2 100 spoke 14x6. email or PM me if so


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by albertoandnataly_@Jun 4 2010, 12:56 AM~17693151
> *Hey would u do 288 for a set of 2 100 spoke 14x7 and 2 100 spoke 14x6. email or PM  me if so
> *



sorry not at this time .


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by albertoandnataly_@Jun 4 2010, 12:56 AM~17693151
> *Hey would u do 288 for a set of 2 100 spoke 14x7 and 2 100 spoke 14x6. email or PM  me if so
> *


How much for a 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome with straight 2 bar KOs and adapters sent to 98321?


----------



## 1downkat

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 3 2010, 12:02 PM~17686358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price on 13x7 72 spoke cross laced with zenith style two bar knock off and gold nipples to 95316 
also my boys looking for 100 spoke the same way


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1downkat_@Jun 4 2010, 10:40 PM~17700961
> *Price on 13x7 72 spoke cross laced with zenith style two bar knock off and gold nipples to 95316
> also my boys looking for 100 spoke the same way
> *


Pm sent


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon

How much for 13x7 reversed all chrome with zenith style 2 bar knock off and adapters shipped to 83221 idaho


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 86_CutlassSalon_@Jun 6 2010, 04:21 AM~17707569
> *How much for 13x7 reversed all chrome with zenith style 2 bar knock off and adapters shipped to 83221 idaho
> *



Pm Sent!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 3 2010, 01:02 PM~17686358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW!!!!!!!!!!
Nice.


----------



## KAKALAK

how much for 2- 13X5.5" rims only, 100 spoke chinas shipped to 34746, greyhound would prolly be cheaper. LMK


----------



## Boulevard Star

I am looking for:

1 set of 14" 6" or 7" width for '80 Coupe DeVille deepdish all in chrome with 1.25" white walls and dome knock offs. Which is better 6" or 7 " width for my car?

and

1 set of 13 or 14" for -85 Mitsu (4x4.5") with white walls, front wheel drive FWD offset. all in chrome, dome knock off.

Shipping to Paramount, CA 90723

[email protected]


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Boulevard Star_@Jun 7 2010, 06:31 AM~17714494
> *I am looking for:
> 
> 1 set of 14" 6" or 7" width for '80 Coupe DeVille deepdish all in chrome with 1.25" white walls and dome knock offs. Which is better 6" or 7 " width for my car?
> 
> and
> 
> 1 set of 13 or 14" for -85 Mitsu (4x4.5") with white walls, front wheel drive FWD offset. all in chrome, dome knock off.
> 
> Shipping to Paramount, CA 90723
> 
> [email protected]
> *


Id get the 13X6's for the caddy. then you can minimize having to cut the rear fender lip.


----------



## El Volo

Hello OG,

Can you guys give a price on a set of chrome 13s with black spokes? Do you allow local pickup or do you do shipping only? My zip code is 92407.

Also, do you carry knockoffs like these:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 6 2010, 08:02 PM~17712643
> *how much for 2- 13X5.5" rims only, 100 spoke chinas shipped to 34746, greyhound would prolly be cheaper. LMK
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 7 2010, 10:35 AM~17717250
> *Hello OG,
> 
> Can you guys give a price on a set of chrome 13s with black spokes?  Do you allow local pickup or do you do shipping only?  My zip code is 92407.
> 
> Also, do you carry knockoffs like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YES AND YES


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 7 2010, 12:29 PM~17718313
> *YES AND YES
> *


Okay, thanks... And the price for the rims? (You forgot that part)... :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 7 2010, 02:23 PM~17719289
> *Okay, thanks... And the price for the rims?  (You forgot that part)... :biggrin:
> *



100 spokes or 72 spokes x lace?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 7 2010, 02:25 PM~17719306
> *100 spokes or 72 spokes x lace?
> *


Could you give me a price on all-chrome 100-spokes
and all chrome WITH black spokes? 

And do you allow local pickup (no shipping)? If not, please quote price on shipping to 92407.

Thanks!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 7 2010, 02:45 PM~17719498
> *Could you give me a price on all-chrome 100-spokes
> and all chrome WITH black spokes?
> 
> And do you allow local pickup (no shipping)?  If not, please quote price on shipping to 92407.
> 
> Thanks!
> *



pm sent! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8RIDA

How much for a 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome with straight 2 bar KOs and adapters sent to 98321?


----------



## albertoandnataly

How much would you do a set of 100 spoke 14's, I need two in 14x6 and the other two in 14x7? PM me a price also can i pick them up?????????????


----------



## mike661




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jun 7 2010, 09:51 PM~17724093
> *How much for a 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 all chrome with straight 2 bar KOs and adapters sent to 98321?
> *



pm sent! 


please pm or call us at 562-926 4444 for prices on 72 spoke cross lace


----------



## binky79

how much for 13x7's 100 spokes with adapters and 2 ear knock off's shipped to vancouver bc


----------



## lakras c.c. 818

can you give me a price on a set of 13x7 black dish and spokes, chrome nipples, hub and zenith style koff and can i pick them up?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by lakras c.c. 818_@Jun 8 2010, 02:27 PM~17730029
> *can you give me a price on a set of 13x7 black dish and spokes, chrome nipples, hub and zenith style koff and can i pick them up?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

562-926-4444


----------



## moren_ito13

how much for 4 13x7s with gold hub and gold nipples prices with and with out tires please shipped to 85546


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

need a price for 13x7 all chrome with all acc 2 bar knockoff shipped to 91932


----------



## RATTOP

what size would you put on a 75 caprice with skirts?

can you get black spokes? shipped to 13114 and yea i will use the coupon


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by moren_ito13_@Jun 9 2010, 03:18 PM~17740857
> *how much for 4 13x7s with gold hub and gold nipples prices with and with out tires please shipped to 85546
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

PM SENT





> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Jun 9 2010, 11:29 PM~17746083
> *need a price for 13x7 all chrome with all acc 2 bar knockoff shipped to 91932
> *


----------



## RATTOP

thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Jun 10 2010, 02:31 PM~17751412
> *thanks
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 09:47 AM~17562378
> *Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444  :thumbsup: Mon-Fri</span>
> *


----------



## chongo1

pm me price on 13x7 and 14x7 cross lace to 97527 qoute for each not together thanx


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 12 2010, 09:36 PM~17771658
> *pm me price on 13x7 and 14x7 cross lace to 97527 qoute for each not together thanx
> *



pm sent!


----------



## H-DEUCE

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## BRASIL

how much for a GOLD CENTER 14x7 shipped to zip 33313?


----------



## starion88esir

Damn, why aren't standards ever on sale?


----------



## abo98

need a price for some 13x7 all chrome with accs and 2bar k.os shipped to 97086


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Jun 15 2010, 01:28 PM~17795023
> *need a price for some 13x7 all chrome with accs and 2bar k.os shipped to 97086
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 09:47 AM~17562378
> *Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444  :thumbsup: Mon-Fri</span>
> *


----------



## abo98

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 15 2010, 05:52 PM~17796925
> *pm sent!
> *


thanks for the reply will be intouch in the next few days to order ttt for og rims direct


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by abo98_@Jun 16 2010, 07:31 PM~17809636
> *thanks for the reply will be intouch in the next few days to  order ttt for og rims direct
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

13x6 all chrome wit adapters, bullet knock off, bullet wrench.
shipped to 85335 AZ


----------



## RollinX151

13 x 7 reverse chrome 100 spoke, w/ no adapters knockoff or tool shipped to 33012??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jun 17 2010, 08:36 PM~17820651
> *13 x 7 reverse chrome 100 spoke, w/ no adapters knockoff or tool shipped to 33012??
> *



pm sent!


----------



## binky79

got my 13x7"s today.. great prices shipped fast :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Jun 18 2010, 08:09 PM~17828865
> *got my 13x7"s today.. great prices shipped fast  :thumbsup:
> *


nice post some pics up with your car :thumbs-up:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

13x7 with Emerald Green spokes? 92780
Im currently in Afghanistan but need a quote so i can get em when i get back


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ShotCallers O.C._@Jun 20 2010, 08:34 PM~17841988
> *13x7 with Emerald Green spokes? 92780
> Im currently in Afghanistan but need a quote so i can get em when i get back
> *



pm senT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 18 2010, 02:02 PM~17825331
> *pm sent!
> *


i need the same just 13x7 all chrome rims no hardware.ty


----------



## SHY BOY

looking for 13/7 100 spoke all chrome with reccesed zenith style knock offs,just went on ur website and found them but i wanna make sure u have them in stock before i order them cause i need them for this weekend thanks.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Jun 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17847878
> *looking for 13/7 100 spoke all chrome with reccesed zenith style knock offs,just went on ur website and found them but i wanna make sure u have them in stock before i order them cause i need them for this weekend thanks.
> *


yes we do have them in stock!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 21 2010, 11:58 AM~17846183
> *i need the same just 13x7 all chrome rims no hardware.ty
> *



you have a zip code?


----------



## excalibur

can you do the 72 cross lace in custom colors? or chrome only?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 21 2010, 05:07 PM~17848790
> *can you do the 72 cross lace in custom colors?  or chrome only?
> *



Both :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdog73

how much for a set of 13' wheels chrome shipped to 77433?

how much 13' cross lace?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigdog73_@Jun 21 2010, 07:41 PM~17850606
> *how much for a set of 13' wheels chrome shipped to 77433?
> 
> how much 13' cross lace?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

YOU HAVE SENT A SHIT LOAD OF PMS THANKS TO THIS THREAD. LOL ARE 22" CROSS SPOKES GONNA BE AVAILABLE???? ID LIKE TO TRY SOMETHING IF SO.


----------



## chongo1

can we order wheels with tires mounted thanx


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 21 2010, 06:48 PM~17848579
> *you have a zip code?
> *


86401


----------



## pitbull_432

price on 2 13-7 and 2 13-6 100 spoke gold centers to tx.79703


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 21 2010, 05:47 PM~17848571
> *yes we do have them in stock!
> *


WELL IF THEY DONT COME THRU WITH THEM BY 2MORROW ILL PLACE DA ORDER THANKS


----------



## binky79

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 19 2010, 03:54 PM~17833763
> *nice post some pics up with your car  :thumbs-up:
> *


have not mounted the tires yet. here is a pic with a custom wheel chip i made last night


----------



## chongo1

get up and clean out your cell phone messages lol i couldnt leave on :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jun 23 2010, 07:45 AM~17864934
> *get up and clean out your cell phone messages lol i couldnt leave on :biggrin:
> *



voice mail is cleared


----------



## .TODD

i need 2 bar straights THAT WONT BREAK!


----------



## pitbull_432

price yet


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by chapulincolorao_@May 20 2010, 11:48 AM~17551835
> *$ 288 for a set of cross lace
> or what ??
> shoot me a  PM
> with  price
> I will call a set of 13''
> *


X2


----------



## mrgervais

Pm for price on x lace


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

20 OR 22 CROSS LACED??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jun 23 2010, 12:26 PM~17867051
> *price yet
> *



PM sent! sorry for the lag.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BuThatsaCHRYSLER_@Jun 23 2010, 02:44 PM~17868355
> *20 OR 22 CROSS LACED??
> *



sorry no 20's or 22" x lace


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC HD_@Jun 23 2010, 12:41 PM~17867165
> *X2
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

Nice man.  




> _Originally posted by binky79_@Jun 22 2010, 07:38 PM~17860315
> *have not mounted the tires yet. here is a pic with a custom wheel chip i made last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 75211


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 23 2010, 11:21 PM~17873080
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 CENTER GOLD SHIPPED TO 75211
> *



PM sent!


----------



## fleetwood88

how much for all gold 13s to33183


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by fleetwood88_@Jun 24 2010, 12:46 PM~17877358
> *how much for all gold 13s to33183
> *



pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## olskl49

I need 1 wheel only 13x 5.5 shipped to 95076 and a price ona set of x laced


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

<span style=\'color:red\'>Call or pm for 13" or 14" 72 spokes x lace 562-926-4444</span>[/b]


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 25 2010, 10:52 AM~17886043
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Call or pm for 13" or 14" 72 spokes x lace 562-926-4444</span>*
> [/b]


I just tried to use the LAYITLOW coupon and it says it is invalid??? :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jun 25 2010, 07:42 PM~17889661
> *I just tried to use the LAYITLOW coupon and it says it is invalid???  :dunno:
> *



make sure you have QTY from 1 to 4 it has to be a set for it to work,
and it only works on reverse offset 13x7 and 14x7. it still works just checked


----------



## djdvl666

does anyone know what offset 14 i can run on the back of a 54 belair with skirts.

can i run a 6 or 7 reverse or do i need a standard?

no juice or bags on it.


----------



## KABEL




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 26 2010, 12:19 PM~17892905
> *does anyone know what offset 14 i can run on the back of a 54 belair with skirts.
> 
> can i run a 6 or 7 reverse or do i need a standard?
> 
> no juice or bags on it.
> *


my 14x7 daytons cleared fine with no skirts on my 53

i would say 6 to clear but i dont think you need to go as far as std. also depends on tire....i had 5.20s when i fit them on and cleared


----------



## H-DEUCE

:h5:


----------



## ChocolateThriller

CLICK ON PICS TO EXPAND

shipped in 48hrs good deal


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ChocolateThriller_@Jun 27 2010, 11:26 AM~17898883
> *
> 
> CLICK ON PICS TO EXPAND
> 
> shipped in 48hrs good deal
> *



Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by H-DEUCE_@Jun 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17895922
> *:h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 28 2010, 01:35 PM~17907410
> *:h5:
> *


  EY HOMIE PICK UP YOUR PHONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8

how much all chrome shipped to 76002... 13x7s


----------



## 8t4mc

Not trying to start any mess but whats the difference between these og wheels and plain old chinas?I see so many people talking crap about CHINAS but it seems like there scooping yalls wheels up often..

Thanks for your time.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 28 2010, 02:47 PM~17908539
> *Not trying to start any mess but whats the difference between these og wheels and plain old chinas?I see so many people talking crap about CHINAS but it seems like there scooping yalls wheels up often..
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> *


x2 :dunno: its all the same


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jun 28 2010, 01:30 PM~17908399
> * EY HOMIE PICK UP YOUR PHONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



when did you call? if we dont pick up call back in 5 min we will pick up.

if not you can alwas shoot me a PM!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

call for prices!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 29 2010, 02:46 PM~17917640
> *call for prices!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



these would be nice on my rag, how much shipped to va 23086 with straight 2 bar recessed knockoff

thanks "D"


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

:biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

like this one but in black?









let me know.


----------



## STR8RIDA

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 25 2010, 08:08 PM~17889923
> *make sure you have QTY from 1 to 4 it has to be a set for it to work,
> and it only works on reverse offset 13x7 and 14x7. it still works just checked
> *


I was trying to use it on a mixed set of 14x7 and 14x6's no wonder it didn't work.

Just talked to John and ordered up my set of all chrome 14x7 and 14x6's - should see them soon! :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@Jun 30 2010, 07:55 PM~17931648
> *I was trying to use it on a mixed set of 14x7 and 14x6's no wonder it didn't work.
> 
> Just talked to John and ordered up my set of all chrome 14x7 and 14x6's - should see them soon!  :biggrin:
> *



Ther going out today :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jun 17 2010, 03:52 PM~17817385
> *13x6 all chrome wit adapters, 10 angel bullet knock off, bullet wrench.
> shipped to 85335 AZ
> *


x2


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 1 2010, 12:03 PM~17936779
> *x2
> *



we dont carry 13x6 we carry 13x5.5 let me know if this is ok


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 1 2010, 02:09 PM~17936823
> *we dont carry 13x6 we carry 13x5.5 let me know if this is ok
> *


 :thumbsup: pm me cost


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jul 1 2010, 12:13 PM~17936858
> *:thumbsup: pm me cost
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS




----------



## dadsragtop

13x 7 chore shipped to 88203


----------



## dadsragtop

13x7 chrome


----------



## Rolling Chevys




----------



## onezstop

how much to 76903


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for 14x7 all chrome with black spokes 2 bar ko and all acc. shipped to 64030 and whats the turn around


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by dadsragtop_@Jul 3 2010, 12:03 PM~17953430
> *13x7 chrome
> *



pm sent!


----------



## mrcadillac

pm sent


----------



## SouthSide76

Just sent the money for my 14s :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

:thumbsup:


----------



## oklahomacutlass

how much for all gold 13"7s


----------



## oklahomacutlass

how much for all gold 13"7s to 73129


----------



## mrcadillac

13x7s or 14x7s with tires and accessories shipped to 79761 texas??


----------



## mrcadillac

13x7s or 14x7s with tires and accessories shipped to 79761 texas??


----------



## Justin-Az

You guys need to watch who you distribute your wheels to as got I str8 up scammed today by one of your dealers in Phoenix AZ. I realize you cant police your dealers but such bs will pull your name down in the trenches if you do not hold your dealers to higher standards of professional ethics. I meen if I buy OG wheels and got hustled in the process by a OG Wheel dealer needless to say it leaves a bad impression on your brand.


----------



## mr chicago

How much for 14's All black dish, black spokes, chrome hub and nipps, with black zeneith recessed spinner with tires shipped to 60610?


----------



## hydrocity903

how much for some 13x7 with blue spokes only


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903_@Jul 9 2010, 07:20 AM~18001369
> *how much for some 13x7 with blue spokes only
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Justin-Az

You guys need to watch who you distribute your wheels to as got I str8 up scammed today by one of your dealers in Phoenix AZ. I realize you cant police your dealers but such bs will pull your name down in the trenches if you do not hold your dealers to higher standards of professional ethics. I meen if I buy OG wheels and got hustled in the process by a OG Wheel dealer needless to say it leaves a bad impression on your brand.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 9 2010, 10:48 AM~18002857
> *You guys need to watch who you distribute your wheels to as got I str8 up scammed today by one of your dealers in Phoenix AZ. I realize you cant police your dealers but such bs will pull your name down in the trenches if you do not hold your dealers to higher standards of professional ethics. I meen if I buy OG wheels and got hustled in the process by a OG Wheel dealer needless to say it leaves a bad impression on your brand.
> *



We are sorry to hear that you got scammed please let me and others know who that dealer is so we can get the word out.

if in doubt you can always order from us direct or go to our online store www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 9 2010, 11:57 AM~18002940
> *We are sorry to hear that you got scammed please let me and others know who that dealer is so we can get the word out.
> 
> if in doubt you can always order from us direct or go to our online store www.ogrimsdirect.com
> *


Story posted below:

I needed rims fast so went to M&Sons in Glendale AZ . I did not take car as its torn apart for body and paint. I told them its for 1966 Pontiac Catalina and they told me I need 14x7 and quoted me 950. I asked if could be returned if not fit my car, THEY SAID YES in front of a witness. Anyway I bargain for 900 and only after taking my money told me the fifth wheel did not include a adapter or spinner which is shady as hell as giving a guy a 50 dollar discount and deducting 80+ in parts isn't very good dealings. I never even got my 5Th wheel at all. 

Anyway, We went and tried to put car on shop and did not fit so went back to M&Sons and they stated no refunds on wire wheels. Then eventually agreed to go to refund me minus 60 dollars mounting fee (that's OK). But having reservations based on the dealings today I posted the situation here on LAY IT LOW. 

Fast forward to now. Still no 5Th wheel and no refund and they allegedly said they are hesitant about giving me a refund based on my posting the story on LAY IT LOW. Truth be told if that's case they never planned to refund to begin with. 

Anyway, Im now trying to buy wheels from another source as do not like dealing with shotty business people and now have 4 brand new OG Wire wheels (should have 5 eventually ) and not a single one is of any use to me at all . 

Is this the level of professionalism one can expect when dealing with OG Wheel dealers?


----------



## southside groovin

do you have 72 spoke straight lace 13s? if so send me a price for a set of all chromes shipped to 73108...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

I am sorry they did what they did but i was never there when the deal happened and we just supply them the wheels, just like any other wheel co out there, we never had any complaints from them in the past this is a 1st. i will talk to them to find out what happened but at the end we are just the ones supplying them we do not conduct there business nor should our name be tied into this incident.

Hope this clears up something if there is anything i can do to help out let me know.

OG
562-926-4444


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 9 2010, 03:15 PM~18004728
> *I am sorry they did what they did but i was never there when the deal happened and we just supply them the wheels, just like any other wheel co out there, we never had any complaints from them in the past this is a 1st. i will talk to them to find out what happened but at the end we are just the ones supplying them we do not conduct there business nor should our name be tied into this incident.
> 
> Hope this clears up something if there is anything i can do to help out let me know.
> 
> OG
> 562-926-4444
> *


OG,

I agree your name shouldn't be tied into the incident as after you sell the wheels to dealers their behavior is out of your control. It shouldn't reflect upon your wheels but I felt obligated to inform you of the incident because fact is when this stuff happens some people do tie it to the brand. This is why many various brands keep record of complaints regarding their dealers. Regarding other complaints, Since posting this on OG AZ side several others have stepped up and say they where also burned by same dealer in various ways. 

J.


----------



## majestix65

13x7 x-laced 75098. Thnx!


----------



## oklahomacutlass

how much for 13x7 in all gold


----------



## juangotti

13's red spokes. 76111


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Price on 13'' 100 spoke candy purple spokes w 2bar knock off to 23663. thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

pm sent.





> _Originally posted by oklahomacutlass_@Jul 10 2010, 10:22 PM~18014331
> *how much for 13x7 in all gold
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Jul 9 2010, 05:19 PM~18005765
> *13x7 x-laced 75098. Thnx!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## KC_Caddy

Is that 288 price good for standard offset and 14X6? I'd be rolling them on a big body so I'd need standard and the rear wheels to be 14X6, front 14X7 to 66083.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Jul 12 2010, 03:56 PM~18028241
> *Is that 288 price good for standard offset and 14X6?  I'd be rolling them on a big body so I'd need standard and the rear wheels to be 14X6, front 14X7 to 66083.
> *



sorry only good for 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev


----------



## Lil Spanks

how much for all chrome cross lace 13


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jul 12 2010, 07:14 PM~18030262
> *how much for all chrome cross lace 13
> *



$400 + shipping give me your zip code and i will reply with shipping.


----------



## 8t4mc

Please do a special on 72 spoke striaght laced 13's :worship: :thumbsup: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 13 2010, 09:44 AM~18035102
> *Please do a special on 72 spoke striaght laced 13's :worship:  :thumbsup:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :yessad:  :yes:
> *


----------



## hstntx713

Wats the best you could do for a set of chrome 72 cross laced with 3 prong smooth k.o. shipped to 77041 :wow:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

hey homie i order some rims from you through a friend. what size of chips for the zenith style knonk offs? thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 13 2010, 06:49 PM~18040122
> *hey homie i order some rims from you through a friend.  what size of chips for the zenith style knonk offs?  thanks
> *



2 1/4 inch


----------



## thefebs

how much for 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke shipped to 93291


----------



## thefebs

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 27 2010, 10:19 AM~17621630
> *Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse 72 spoke X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


do you have a pic of the 100 spoke in 14 inch rim and how much for wrench and hammer


----------



## Rolling Chevys

hey homie just got my rims. great price and fast shipping :biggrin: 


























other 3 look just as clean thanks


----------



## 1sikMC

pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18050313
> *hey homie just got my rims.  great price and fast shipping  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other 3 look just as clean  thanks
> *



cant wait to see thge pictures with the car


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Jul 14 2010, 02:42 PM~18046825
> *how much for 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke shipped to 93291
> *



pm senT


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 15 2010, 04:51 PM~18055457
> *cant wait to see thge pictures with the car
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette

what styles of knock offs do you have ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jul 15 2010, 09:43 PM~18059134
> *what styles of knock offs do you have ?
> *



click here to view all of our knock offs.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 14 2010, 10:19 PM~18050313
> *hey homie just got my rims.  great price and fast shipping  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other 3 look just as clean  thanks
> *


how much for a set of these shipped w acc. to 93274 

and how much for a set of straight lace 100 spoke shipped to 93274


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 16 2010, 11:34 AM~18061464
> *click here to view all of our knock offs.
> *


I looked an didn't see the cross laced 13's on the site, do you still offer them? Also how much shipped to 76036. Pleas PM me a price :happysad:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Jul 16 2010, 12:04 PM~18062527
> *I looked an didn't see the cross laced 13's on the site, do you still offer them? Also how much shipped to 76036. Pleas PM me a price :happysad:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 15 2010, 04:51 PM~18055457
> *cant wait to see thge pictures with the car
> *


here you go homie a lil sneak peak :0 


































:biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 16 2010, 07:12 PM~18065546
> *here you go homie a lil sneak peak    :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 1sikMC

can i get a reply please?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 20 2010, 03:53 AM~18090390
> *can i get a reply please?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 20 2010, 01:54 PM~18093947
> *pm sent!
> *


replyed again :biggrin:


----------



## thefebs

can you show a pic of the rim thats 288.00 thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 21 2010, 05:52 AM~18100713
> *replyed again :biggrin:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 22 2010, 12:05 PM~18112506
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


are you for real? :0 thats mad low :wow:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 22 2010, 11:14 AM~18112584
> *are you for real?  :0  thats mad low :wow:
> *



its for real


----------



## noe_from_texas

how much for 13x7, 72 spoke cross laced with gold spokes?

also 13x7 100 straight laced with gold spokes?

and finally 13x7 all chrome reversed, shipped to 78539

thanks, noe


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2010, 06:39 PM~18131950
> *how much for 13x7,  72 spoke cross laced with gold spokes?
> 
> also 13x7  100 straight laced with gold spokes?
> 
> and finally 13x7 all chrome reversed, shipped to 78539
> 
> thanks, noe
> *


 :0 
damn noe, better be buying some rims with all those questions


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

Hey homie, How much for a set of 14x7 reverse all chrome W/ adapters and 2 bar recessed straight knock offs. Shipped to 84020?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 11:23 AM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *



:0


----------



## noe_from_texas

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 24 2010, 08:15 PM~18132695
> *:0
> damn noe, better  be buying some rims with all those questions
> *



just want the prices :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2010, 03:39 PM~18131950
> *how much for 13x7,  72 spoke cross laced with gold spokes?
> 
> also 13x7  100 straight laced with gold spokes?
> 
> and finally 13x7 all chrome reversed, shipped to 78539
> 
> thanks, noe
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 24 2010, 06:15 PM~18132695
> *:0
> damn noe, better  be buying some rims with all those questions
> *



damn right you better buy something!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jul 26 2010, 04:23 PM~18144794
> *damn right you better buy something!
> *


neta homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

How much for 72 spoke crosslace shipped to va 23116

Thanks!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE_@Jul 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18155011
> *How much for 72 spoke crosslace shipped to va 23116
> 
> Thanks!
> *



pm sent!


----------



## sour diesel

13x 7 cross laced. How much?


----------



## .TODD

how much for the cross laced 4 wheels only shipped to 18702


----------



## sour diesel

How much would shipping be to 33426 florida? 13 x7 reversed


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by sour diesel_@Jul 28 2010, 11:41 AM~18164373
> *How much would shipping be to 33426 florida? 13 x7 reversed
> *



pm sent :thumbsup:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 20 2010, 09:31 PM~17556164
> *How much for 13s crosslaced with black spokes to 60632
> *



What he said


----------



## MR.MEMO

How much for 14x6 reverse cross lace 72 spoke green spokes gold nips & hub.and a price on the same without the gold nips and hub.


----------



## janson

how much 4 just a set of spinners and adaptors shipped to ky 40216


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> do you have a pic of the 100 spoke in 14 inch rim and how much for wrench and hammer
> :0


----------



## mike661




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 1 2010, 06:24 PM~18201963
> *What he said
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Aug 1 2010, 08:32 PM~18203230
> *How much for 14x6 reverse cross lace 72 spoke green spokes gold nips & hub.and a price on the same without the gold nips and hub.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by janson_@Aug 1 2010, 10:55 PM~18204324
> *how much 4 just a set of spinners and adaptors shipped to ky 40216
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 11:23 AM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *



how much for a set of cross laced sent to 18702 wheels only nothing else?


----------



## etoks13

how much for 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace shipped to 06790


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2010, 07:47 AM~18235170
> *how much for a set of cross laced sent to  18702 wheels only nothing else?
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by etoks13_@Aug 5 2010, 10:59 AM~18236569
> *how much for  13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace  shipped to 06790
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 84cutty713

What are those glass nipples callled and are they made 2 shine purple if so what is the price on them wit a set of 13s all chrome shipped to tx 77022.....please get bac at me lookin to getting dem already thanks


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

how much for 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace shipped to 92007


----------



## flakes23

Price on all gold 13x7 shipped to 77807? 100 spoke


----------



## bigtwan251975

14x7 full set chrome and shipped to address 21613


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 84cutty713_@Aug 6 2010, 01:20 PM~18246782
> *What are those glass nipples callled and are they made 2 shine purple if so what is the price on them wit a set of 13s all chrome shipped to tx 77022.....please get bac at me lookin to getting dem already thanks
> *



what do you mean do you have a picture?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Aug 6 2010, 05:45 PM~18248112
> *how much for 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace shipped to 92007
> *



PM SENT


----------



## R00STER




----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 8 2010, 01:22 PM~18257233
> *Price on all gold 13x7 shipped to 77807? 100 spoke
> *


???????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Aug 10 2010, 11:27 AM~18275605
> *???????
> *


pm sent sorry for the delay.


----------



## R00STER

:0


----------



## cheldingo

how much for 2 14x6


----------



## R00STER

:wave:


----------



## Trucha-Marcos

Can you give me a price for 5 rims size 13 7s crossed lace in chrome.I live local!


----------



## Foolish818

Wanted to kno how much for a set of 100 spoke 13s with gold nipples & centers? Local pickup if availiable if not shipped to 93221


----------



## 73buick73

cud i get a price on 14x7s all chrome shipped to 24012, also a price 14x7s with white spokes


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 73buick73_@Aug 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18353824
> *cud i get a price on 14x7s all chrome shipped to 24012, also a price 14x7s with white spokes
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by Trucha-Marcos_@Aug 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18349599
> *Can you give me a price for 5 rims size 13 7s crossed lace in chrome.I live local!
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by cheldingo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:04 PM~18308852
> *how much for 2  14x6
> *



PM SENT.


----------



## LIL VIC/BIG MO

HOW MUCH ARE 13X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKES WITH ALL ACCESSORIES SHIPPED TO 84084


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

price on a set of 13x7 rev x lace with zenith knock off and can I pick the up?


----------



## Foolish818

> _Originally posted by Foolish818_@Aug 19 2010, 06:19 AM~18350857
> *Wanted to kno how much for a set of 100 spoke 13s with gold nipples & centers? Local pickup if availiable if not shipped to 93221
> *


???? Price please


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 20 2010, 07:24 PM~18365958
> *price on a set of 13x7  rev  x lace with zenith knock off and can I pick the up?
> *





TTT


----------



## GORILLAFROMMANILLA

how much shipped to 84084??


----------



## el cuate-g

price on 13x7 100 spoke corona cream gold spokes shipped to 95076


----------



## Abie

price on a set of 13x7 rev x lace with zenith knock off shiped to Albuquerque New Mexico


----------



## boyloks1

how much for 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke sent to 93650


----------



## jojo67

PRICE FOR 5- 13X7 100 SPOKES ALL CHROME...WILL PICK UP. THANKS!!!


----------



## cali78

i was wondering if u sell tires and how much for a set of 155/80/13


----------



## TopDogg

Drove around town and all I could find were 155's in blackwalls.


----------



## low chevy

can you give a price on a set of 13x7 rev cross lace ship to 95341 chrome and for nipples and hub gold thanks.


----------



## CANUHOP

I would like a price on some 14x7, 72 spoke cross lace with gold spokes, and gold straight 2-bar k-o's. Thanks homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by low chevy_@Sep 6 2010, 11:11 PM~18504086
> *can you give a price on a set of 13x7 rev cross lace ship to 95341 chrome and for nipples and hub gold thanks.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Sep 7 2010, 04:38 PM~18509559
> *I would like a price on some 14x7, 72 spoke cross lace with gold spokes, and gold straight 2-bar k-o's. Thanks homie
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by GORILLAFROMMANILLA_@Aug 23 2010, 02:10 PM~18385708
> *how much shipped to 84084??
> *



what size?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Aug 23 2010, 07:38 PM~18389080
> *price on a set of 13x7 rev x lace with zenith knock off shiped to Albuquerque New Mexico
> *



ill need a zip code.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

reply sent on post and pm's sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## 51bowtie

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 8 2010, 01:27 PM~18516440
> *reply sent on post and pm's sorry if i missed anyone.
> *


SHOOT ME A PRICE ON 6 RIMS 13 x 7 100 SPOKE OFF SET REVERSE DEEP 

DISH CHROME WITH RED SPOKES 

NO ADAPTERS OR NOKOFF JUST RIMS. MYBE COUPLE OF LEAD HAMMERS 

I WILL PICK THEM UP

THANKS.


----------



## Rollin73

4 ALL CHROME CROSSLACE 13X7'S SHIPPED TO 85009 ? THANKS..


----------



## tpimuncie

Price on 13x7 72 spoke red nipples, red hub. Zip code 95993


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT!




> _Originally posted by 51bowtie_@Sep 8 2010, 06:04 PM~18518727
> *SHOOT ME A PRICE ON 6 RIMS 13 x 7 100 SPOKE OFF SET REVERSE DEEP
> 
> DISH CHROME WITH RED SPOKES
> 
> NO ADAPTERS OR NOKOFF JUST RIMS. MYBE COUPLE OF LEAD HAMMERS
> 
> I WILL PICK THEM UP
> 
> THANKS.
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by Rollin73_@Sep 8 2010, 08:39 PM~18520383
> *4 ALL CHROME CROSSLACE 13X7'S SHIPPED TO 85009 ? THANKS..
> *


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 11 2010, 10:15 PM~18544893
> *Price on 13x7 72 spoke red nipples, red hub. Zip code 95993
> *


----------



## freaker

Pm me a price 13x7 reverse 4x114.3 adapters what optins for knockoff

53545


----------



## Inkedguy

Price for 14 x 7 all chrome shipped to Milton, Ontario, Canada?


----------



## Inkedguy

Sorry, 100 spoke reverse for a 63 galaxie 500 convertible.


----------



## Pirate85

PM


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

PM SENT




> _Originally posted by freaker_@Sep 13 2010, 09:07 PM~18560775
> *Pm me a price 13x7 reverse 4x114.3 adapters what optins for knockoff
> 
> 53545
> *


----------



## bigk8824

Can I get a PM!


----------



## chevy boyz

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 11:23 AM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *


How much for some 14/7 with tires to 33440 for a cutlass


----------



## kingkong1072

how much for a set of 13x7 reverse with knockoffs and adaptors shipped to 76164


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 12:23 PM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 1BADLAC

Pm me on 13x7 cross lace 72 spokes.


----------



## spook

price check on 5-13x7 rev crosslaced 2 wing k-offs shipped to 78626 tx
and price check on same wheels with 15580r13s mounted.


----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Sep 17 2010, 11:27 AM~18591368
> *Pm me on 13x7 cross lace 72 spokes.
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Sep 17 2010, 10:27 AM~18591368
> *Pm me on 13x7 cross lace 72 spokes.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 17 2010, 01:26 PM~18592643
> *price check on 5-13x7 rev crosslaced 2 wing k-offs shipped to 78626 tx
> and price check on same wheels with 15580r13s mounted.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## impalarida65

price on 14/7s with acces and 2 wind knock off


----------



## noe_from_texas

how much for some 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke with knock offs shipped to 78539?


----------



## neolowrider

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



price 14 7 rev and also same size with black hub, nips and spokes. thansk


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Sep 23 2010, 07:01 PM~18647398
> *price 14 7 rev  and also same size with black hub, nips and spokes. thansk
> *



pm sent! sorry for the late reply!


----------



## legend93

Can i get a price on 14x7 100 spoke, black lips and black spokes? Shipped to Miami, Fl 33184


----------



## FURDALE

price on 13x7 cross lace shipped to 40229 with strait 2 bar knockoff


----------



## tpimuncie

How much for 13 100 spoke with red nipples red hubs, and xlace same combo.


----------



## red chev

13x7's shipped to WA state...99156..thanks!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 28 2010, 10:09 PM~18689343
> *How much for 13 100 spoke with red nipples red hubs, and xlace same combo.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Sep 29 2010, 10:27 AM~18692727
> *13x7's shipped to WA state...99156..thanks!!
> *



pm sent!


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Sep 29 2010, 03:39 PM~18694706
> *pm sent!
> *


Didnt get pm bro


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Sep 29 2010, 05:53 PM~18696148
> *Didnt get pm bro
> *


sorry must have sent it to some other dude here you go pm sent!


----------



## 64 and 59 rider

how much for some 100 spoke chrome 13s reverse with tires accessories and 2bars to charlotte nc 28205 thanks homie. hit you b4 but never got a response pm me please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 64 and 59 rider_@Sep 29 2010, 06:29 PM~18696448
> *how much for some 100 spoke chrome 13s reverse with tires accessories and 2bars to charlotte nc 28205 thanks homie. hit you b4 but never got a response pm me please
> *



pm sent!


----------



## FURDALE

didnt get a pm


----------



## 90evilusion

how much for 13x7 chrome reverse rims??? shipped to 92227


----------



## BiggJim313

I'm lookin for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's reverse powder coated black rim and hubs with gold spokes in the front and black nipples in the front and black spokes in the back and with gold nipples in the back.also with gold straight 2 bar ko's with caddy chips shipped to 48209.and if you can do them how long would it take.Thank You..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Sep 30 2010, 12:06 AM~18699078
> *how much for 13x7 chrome reverse rims??? shipped to 92227
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BiggJim88_@Sep 30 2010, 05:39 AM~18699777
> *I'm lookin for 2 14x7's and 2 14x6's reverse powder coated black rim and hubs with gold spokes in the front and black nipples in the front and black spokes in the back and with gold nipples in the back.also with gold straight 2 bar ko's with caddy chips shipped to 48209.and if you can do them how long would it take.Thank You..
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for a set of all chrome shipped to 23464 no accessories 13x7


----------



## UCETAH

HOW MUCH 13X7 ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 84084


----------



## Groc006

What's u homie, How much for a set of 2 prong KO all chrome with the center cut out for an insert shipped to FL, 34982???
thanks for any info


----------



## spook

got my wheels in saturday. fast delivery.excellent service thank you


----------



## supercoolguy

13x7 72 cross lace price please.


----------



## UCETAH

AGAIN HOW MUCH 13X7 ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 84084?? CROSS LACE & STRAIGHT LACE ARE $288 PLUS SHIPPING RIGHT?


----------



## island sunset

13X7 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SAN DIEGO 92114 SEND PM THANKS.
HOW MUCH FOR RED AND ORANGE POWDER COAT SPOKES


----------



## FIJIRIDE

How much for 13x7 72spoke straight lact with just the nipple and hub gold shipped out here to 95127?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Sep 30 2010, 01:06 AM~18699078
> *how much for 13x7 chrome reverse rims??? shipped to 92227
> *




pm sent


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 1 2010, 10:51 PM~18716180
> *HOW MUCH 13X7 ALL CHROME SHIPPED TO 84084
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 3 2010, 10:16 AM~18723791
> *got my wheels in saturday. fast delivery.excellent service  thank you
> *


  COOL


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Oct 6 2010, 09:41 AM~18750424
> *13X7 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME  HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO SAN DIEGO 92114 SEND PM THANKS.
> HOW MUCH FOR RED AND ORANGE POWDER COAT SPOKES
> *



PM SENT


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by spook_@Oct 3 2010, 10:16 AM~18723791
> *got my wheels in saturday. fast delivery.excellent service  thank you
> *



NO PROB.


----------



## 90evilusion

tried to call but no answer.. hit me up, ready to order.


----------



## natisfynest

Does the code not work anymore? It keeps telling me invalid


----------



## 2DCADDY

no discount on 15/7 code please


----------



## 214loco

I need 14x7 possible black spokes to76106


----------



## kameleonlac

Price for 100 spoke all gold center wheel only shipped to 76108


----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Oct 11 2010, 03:38 PM~18785215
> *Price for 100 spoke all gold center wheel only shipped to 76108
> *


oops 14 x 7


----------



## Rolling Chevys

how much for a set of chips sent to 78516?


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by natisfynest_@Oct 10 2010, 09:28 AM~18776394
> *Does the code not work anymore?  It keeps telling me invalid
> *



CODE: LAYITLOW

It should work now


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 11 2010, 12:57 AM~18781305
> *I need 14x7 possible black spokes to76106
> *



pm sent.


----------



## Groc006

I just received my KO's... thanks for the fast service!! Good Seller!


----------



## cheechaz87

pm me on some ship to 99352 thanks


----------



## sixtreywit4

need a tag on a set of all chrome 13"with acc shipped to 30294


----------



## ShakeRoks

PM Sent!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@Oct 13 2010, 03:45 PM~18802118
> *I just received my KO's... thanks for the fast service!!  Good Seller!
> *



Thank you for your business.


----------



## BigLos

price on a set of 13x7's all gold center with chrome knock offs shipped to 93210. Thanks.


----------



## CANUHOP

Was wondering if you had those 14x7 72 spoke crosslace back in stock yet...PM me with the price for some with gold spokes and gold 2-bar Zenith style knocks please :biggrin:


----------



## cheechaz87

how much for some 13in crosslaced powder coated wheels dish and hub burgandy with 2-bar Zenith knock offs sent to 99352 thanks


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Oct 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18821537
> *Was wondering if you had those 14x7 72 spoke crosslace back in stock yet...PM me with the price for some with gold spokes and  gold 2-bar Zenith style knocks please  :biggrin:
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Oct 15 2010, 02:54 PM~18821157
> *price on a set of 13x7's all gold center with chrome knock offs shipped to 93210. Thanks.
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

how much shipped to 83350 some 14's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LIVIN LOW IDAHO_@Oct 21 2010, 01:24 PM~18872331
> *how much shipped to 83350 some 14's
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

how much for tires 155 80 13


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Oct 25 2010, 04:58 PM~18906081
> *how much for tires 155 80 13
> *



pm sent


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

how much to 42066


----------



## wannabelowrider

What's the price on some 13x7 center gold w/tires to 82520


----------



## inspirationsfoundr

How much for a set of center gold cross lace with the 2 bar knock off, and a set of all chrome cross lace 2 bar knock off.. shipped to 93635.. thanks


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

need price on 13x7 chrome,rims and tiers to 42001


----------



## juiced86

need a price on some 13x7 100 spoke all gold with white spokes with the chevy looking 2 bars shipped to 40218 i do not need adapters!!


----------



## juiced86

ttt


----------



## 1phatmexican

im looking for a center gold 14x7 shipped to 32250


----------



## RollinX151

Wanted to know how long would it take for a set of chrome 14 x 7 reverse 100 spoke rims w/ adapters and knockoffs, to get to me w/ your cheapest shipping rate. Do you guy shave them ready to ship or does it take long to ship out. My zip is 33012. I already got a price from your website. Your PM box is full.


----------



## fool2




----------



## NO-WAY

13x7 100 spoke rev chrome except black hub n rim, shipped 40214 i dont need accesories


----------



## gold cutt 84

Your Pm box is full. I Need some 13x7 revers 60480, how much?


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

how much for two 14x6 all chrome reversed wheels, no knock offs, or adapters just wheels shipped to 98801


----------



## gasman

what about some tripple gold spokes


----------



## StreetKingz57

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 27 2010, 10:19 AM~17621630
> *Call Us for the Best prices on 13x7 reverse 72 spoke X Lace or Pm me 562-926-4444  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


----------



## Cinco De Mayo

CAN YOU GUYS DO GREEN WHITE AND RED SPOKES?
AND IF YES HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO 92227


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 24 2010, 05:33 PM~17590558
> *PM sent!
> *


AY HOMIE YOU GOT 72'S BUT DO YOU HAVE 88'S? LOOKIN TO GET STAINLESS PARTS, DON'T KNOW WHAT PARTS YOU OFFER. I WANT NIPPLES AND HUB COLOROF VEHICLE, I SEND THE COLOR CHIP. SHIPPED TO 63123.


----------



## majestix65

I called that number and got no answer. So I went online and order my rims. Any chance I can find out when they are shipping? Shipping number? Thanks!


----------



## 90evilusion

what up brotha, i just placed another order for k/o.. gracias!! :thumbsup:


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 27 2010, 11:32 AM~19174556
> *I called that number and got no answer. So I went online and order my rims. Any chance I can find out when they are shipping? Shipping number? Thanks!
> *


Bump


----------



## 90evilusion

hey homie just go to where you placed the order and click on " my account " and all the info. for shipping and tracking number comes out.. dats what i did.. :biggrin:


----------



## ridinsolo

do you make 14x6 cross lace. p.m. me for price


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Nov 29 2010, 01:52 PM~19190192
> *hey homie just go to where you placed the order and click on " my account " and all the info. for shipping and tracking number comes out..  dats what i did.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx homie! I actually got an e-mail stating all my info.


----------



## Cinco De Mayo

> _Originally posted by Cinco De Mayo_@Nov 26 2010, 08:36 PM~19171889
> *CAN YOU GUYS DO GREEN WHITE AND RED SPOKES?
> AND IF YES HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO 92227
> *


Whats Up??????????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

how much for 13/7's charcoal grey spokes or can i send u color code?? how much more for two 13/7;s n two 13/6's? ? grey knockoffs??


----------



## Brownz530

How much for some 13x7's rev, with spokes and hub and outer lip powdercoated gray? Everything else chrome with some 2 eared straight knockoff (centers)?


----------



## ocsupreme85

SO 13X7 WITH ADAPTORS AND 2 PRONG RECESS KO'S FOR 288.00 SHIPPED??? :wow:


----------



## ryan7974

how much for center gold 13x7 REVERSE SPOKE 100 to 46221


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 29 2010, 05:43 PM~19191840
> *Thanx homie! I actually got an e-mail stating all my info.
> *


I ordered my rims using your website and the layitlow coupon code. Everything went smooth as possible. My rims arrived today, 1 day under a week. Thanx!


----------



## npazzin

Won't let me send pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 12:23 PM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *


how much for rims only?


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by ocsupreme85_@Dec 1 2010, 09:08 PM~19213089
> *SO 13X7 WITH ADAPTORS AND 2 PRONG RECESS KO'S FOR 288.00 SHIPPED??? :wow:
> *





Read again homie no disrespect but it said 288 + shipping


----------



## Elwood

How much for some 13x7 cross lace with black dish and spokes and how long to get to 94513 if you could please pm price and e.t.a


----------



## gasman

so no all gold spokes huh


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 26 2010, 11:08 AM~18912841
> *how much to 42066
> *



what size?


----------



## blue thunder

How much for sum 13s to 78577?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by inspirationsfoundr_@Oct 27 2010, 02:48 PM~18924315
> *How much for a set of center gold cross lace with the 2 bar knock off, and a set of all chrome cross lace 2 bar knock off.. shipped to 93635.. thanks
> *



pm sent! sorry for the late reply


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Nov 1 2010, 05:39 PM~18961790
> *im looking for a center gold 14x7 shipped to 32250
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 1 2010, 09:11 PM~18964046
> *Wanted to know how long would it take for a set of chrome 14 x 7 reverse 100 spoke rims w/ adapters and knockoffs, to get to me w/ your cheapest shipping rate.  Do you guy shave them ready to ship or does it take long to ship out.  My zip is 33012.  I already got a price from your website.  Your PM box is full.
> *



have them in stock ready to ship PM box now cleared sorry the the late reply.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 23 2010, 10:22 PM~19149743
> *Your Pm box is full. I Need some 13x7 revers 60480, how much?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## 8t4mc

shoot me over a price on the 13 cross lace


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by shi&pie_@Nov 24 2010, 03:14 AM~19150719
> *how much for two 14x6 all chrome reversed wheels, no knock offs, or adapters just wheels shipped to 98801
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Nov 24 2010, 07:13 AM~19151323
> *what about some tripple gold spokes
> *


what size.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Cinco De Mayo_@Nov 26 2010, 07:36 PM~19171889
> *CAN YOU GUYS DO GREEN WHITE AND RED SPOKES?
> AND IF YES HOW MUCH TO SHIP TO 92227
> *












something like this? what size?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 90evilusion_@Nov 27 2010, 06:42 PM~19178166
> *what up brotha, i just placed another order for k/o.. gracias!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 29 2010, 02:43 PM~19191840
> *Thanx homie! I actually got an e-mail stating all my info.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Dec 3 2010, 10:28 AM~19228648
> *Won't let me send pm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :banghead:
> *



sorry cleared.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 10:23 AM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *


----------



## mr.mayhem

you guys have good prices.. i need 14s with colored sokes do you guys make them in any color? pm me please..


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by mr.mayhem_@Dec 9 2010, 01:51 PM~19285005
> * i need 14s with colored sokes do you guys make them in any color?
> *



4 page color chart  


http://www.ogwirewheels.com/color_1.html


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mr.mayhem_@Dec 9 2010, 01:51 PM~19285005
> *you guys have good prices.. i need 14s with colored sokes do you guys make them in any color? pm me please..
> *



yes we can color match as long as you provide the color chip


----------



## Junkshop pros

how much for two 14x6 rev all chromewith hex recessd, shipped to hawaii 96797. one left and one right


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> how much for two 14x6 rev all chromewith hex recessd, shipped to hawaii 96797. one left and one right
> [/q
> 
> pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

You sell 72 spoke straight lace 13x7 ? If so with zennith recess 85238


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 04:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much are these?13x7


----------



## A.Retana

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 10:37 PM~19357925
> *how much are these?13x7
> *


how much for a set of cross lace in 13x7


----------



## ICEE*63

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CROSSLACED 14X7 SHIPPED TO 95831


----------



## jusrush808

how much for cross laced painted hub and inner dish to 96734 thanks


----------



## chromeandpaint

need 2 ..13x55 and 2x7 shipped to ..ri 02905 pm please


----------



## victor l.

how much for 100 spoke gold nipples and hub shipped to texas 79029


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by victor l._@Dec 19 2010, 08:27 AM~19366742
> *how much for 100 spoke gold nipples and hub shipped to texas 79029
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 09:37 PM~19357925
> *how much are these?13x7
> *



pm sent!


----------



## chromeandpaint

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 18 2010, 08:01 PM~19363983
> *need 2 ..13x55  and 2x7 shipped to ..ri 02905 pm please
> *


no more rims :uh:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 21 2010, 04:27 PM~19387464
> *no more rims :uh:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## wannabelowrider

Why doesn't the layitlow coupon code work on the website :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 22 2010, 03:24 PM~19396327
> *Why doesn't the layitlow coupon code work on the website :dunno:
> *



what size and offset did you try the coupon on?


it only works on 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev and has to be a qty of 4.

just tried it works.


----------



## wannabelowrider

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 22 2010, 04:26 PM~19396346
> *what size and offset did you try the coupon on?
> it only works on 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev and has to be a qty of 4.
> 
> just tried it works.
> *


Or damn; didn't know it was order specific. I was just trying it for some knockoffs. What's the ticket for a set of gold two bar recessed?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Got my rims they look good. Shipped to my house in less than 48hours :thumbsup:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Need all four 13x7 reversed all in chrome with all accesories. With the two bar swept bome. Shipped to 28376. How much? Im ready to buy.


----------



## Marsellus

what dayz & hours are u guys open this week????


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Dec 23 2010, 08:54 PM~19405543
> *Need all four 13x7 reversed all in chrome with all accesories. With the two bar swept bome. Shipped to 28376. How much? Im ready to buy.
> *


ah shit!


----------



## 1proudG-Timer

Price on all chrome with black nipples 13x7 shipped to 85714? Merry Xmas


----------



## 85regalrider

How much for 13x7 all gold ....u.s. gold ...


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

How come it wont let me pick shipping mehod? It only gives me the option to pick up at OG Direct???????


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 23 2010, 06:39 AM~19401563
> *Got my rims they look good. Shipped to my house in less than 48hours :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGWIREWHEELS

> _Originally posted by 85regalrider_@Dec 25 2010, 12:38 AM~19416213
> *How much for 13x7 all gold ....u.s. gold ...
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Order sent. :biggrin: Cant wait.


----------



## elburro5194

how much for 14" crosslaced? to 28613


----------



## porky79

> _Originally posted by OGWIREWHEELS_@Dec 27 2010, 04:59 PM~19432920
> *PM SENT.
> *


NEED SUM 2 OF 14X7 & 2 OF 14X6 ALL CHROME


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Dec 27 2010, 05:58 PM~19434203
> *Order sent. :biggrin: Cant wait.
> *


your orders going out today


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by elburro5194_@Dec 27 2010, 06:39 PM~19434540
> *how much for 14" crosslaced? to 28613
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Dec 28 2010, 11:55 AM~19440514
> *NEED SUM 2 OF 14X7 & 2 OF 14X6 ALL CHROME
> *



you need reverse or standard offset?


----------



## scrape'n-by

you all got any 13's 72 spokes all chrome how much to 30755


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 28 2010, 05:08 PM~19441484
> *your orders going out today
> *


 :h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Dec 28 2010, 10:49 PM~19446550
> *you all got any 13's 72 spokes all chrome how much to 30755
> *



pm sent!


----------



## gonz1966

how much shipped to 93901 13x7 72 cross spoke


----------



## olskoolchevy

how much for a set 14x7 rev 72 cross lace all chrome shipped to 83686?


----------



## regal.1980

How much for a set of 13 x 7 yellow spokes and 1/2 of the dish yellow (the half closest to the spokes) ?

Also, a set of 13 x 7 rev 100 with just yellow nipples and yellow hub shipped to 74129, thanks


----------



## ESClassic

u got wheel and tire packages?? :0


----------



## El Volo

Good seeing you guys again yesterday... Thanks for another great set of 13s!


----------



## [email protected]

need a set of 13s all chrome with 2bar straight knock off to 77979 tx let me know the price thanx


----------



## miguel62

how much for 13x7's with a black hub and black spokes with the rest chrome ...2 blade spiner straight bar??? SHipped to 76302


----------



## miguel62

im sorry and black dish thanks


----------



## willskie187

How much shipped to 21225


----------



## indyzmosthated

how much for a set of 2 bar zenith style with the recess shipped to 47201 and also a set of 72's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 30 2010, 03:36 PM~19460610
> *Good seeing you guys again yesterday... Thanks for another great set of 13s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats nice and as always it is clean!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 31 2010, 06:17 AM~19465730
> *need a set of 13s all chrome with 2bar straight knock off to 77979 tx let me know the price thanx
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 31 2010, 06:52 AM~19465893
> *im sorry and black dish thanks
> *



pm sent!


----------



## regal.1980




----------



## 6T5 SHARK

How much for (5) 13x7 just like the dark red matalics one on the top left corner of your website with the rim and spokes red shipped to 94565


----------



## 1979grandprix

how much for them cross lace 13x7s there hella clean hit me up


----------



## blue thunder

how much for a set of 13's 72 spoke shipped to 78577, thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 6T5 SHARK_@Jan 3 2011, 08:42 PM~19495840
> *How much for (5) 13x7 just like the dark red matalics one on the top left corner of your website with the rim and spokes red shipped to 94565
> *



pm sent!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Got my rims today. It took about a week from the time I ordered them to get them in NC. They look good, now just have to find some new tires. Thanks OG.


----------



## casper38

how much for some all chrome 14x7 shipped to 32712 i tried it on the website and it says in store pick up....it wont let me choose nothing else :angry:


----------



## erick323

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Dec 8 2010, 04:30 PM~19276115
> *pm sent!
> *


how much for some 13x7 cross lace with gold nipples shipped to 90280 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLA

13/7 center gold cross lace how much shipped to 87506


----------



## EL KOLORADO

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@May 24 2010, 01:00 PM~17588192
> *how much for 13/ 7 shipped to 78520?
> and do you have them in stainless nipples and spokes, if so how much?
> *


X2 BUT 72 X-LACE SHIPPED TO 91977.....


----------



## ciscosfc

Might as well join in!! :biggrin: full set 13x7 (also if you have info on getting them sprayed up, if possible) How much to 94132?? Thank You for Helping out fellow Lowriders!! TTT for OGRIMSDIRECT.COM!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

How much for 13x7 red hub n dish100 spokes? No hardware


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Jan 4 2011, 07:15 PM~19505010
> *Got my rims today. It took about a week from the time I ordered them to get them in NC. They look good, now just have to find some new tires. Thanks OG.
> *


Thanks for the support, Glad you got them quick!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 4 2011, 07:17 PM~19505035
> *how much for some all chrome 14x7 shipped to 32712 i tried it on the website and it says in store pick up....it wont let me choose nothing else :angry:
> *



yeah there is a little issue with our shipping just keep trying and it will work seems that fedex is having some server issue's

you have to keep redoing the shipping until it appears we are working on it.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by erick323_@Jan 4 2011, 07:47 PM~19505448
> *how much for some 13x7 cross lace with gold nipples shipped to 90280 :biggrin:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## cl1965ss

Do you have 14x7 crosslaced 72? if so how much? Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 5 2011, 05:46 PM~19514414
> *Do you have 14x7 crosslaced 72? if so how much? Thanks
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## Brownz530

How much for some 13x7 reverse with gold nipples and a gold center, knockoff being a 2 eared straight with hole in the middle a.k.a zenith recess...


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Brownz530_@Jan 7 2011, 01:10 PM~19532178
> *How much for some 13x7 reverse with gold nipples and a gold center, knockoff being a 2 eared straight with hole in the middle a.k.a zenith recess...
> *



pm sent!


----------



## H-town Flip

How much are some 14x7crossed laced 72s shipped to Houston? How long will it take also?


----------



## FAMILY TIES

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 How much for some 72 ship to Houston.TX


----------



## FAMILY TIES

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 How much for some 72 13x7 shipped to Houston.TX


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

do you have any un-drilled,chrome hubs for show? how much to phx,az 85041


----------



## GiZmO84

Can I get a price on a set of 13x7 center golds shipped to 33351 adapters and knockoffs?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by GiZmO84_@Jan 10 2011, 07:59 PM~19561422
> *Can I get a price on a set of 13x7 center golds shipped to 33351  adapters and knockoffs?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## latinxs

OG can you PM me a price on 13x7 dish and spokes painted white with all acc shipped to 83687.


----------



## FAMILY TIES

:dunno: :dunno: NO PM


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FAMILY TIES_@Jan 11 2011, 08:48 PM~19571354
> *:dunno:  :dunno: NO PM
> *



i need a zip code to get you your shipping price.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Jan 11 2011, 05:22 PM~19569506
> *OG can you PM me a price on 13x7 dish and spokes painted white with all acc shipped to 83687.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## FAMILY TIES

Cool the zip code is 77545. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

OG, What's US made and what's CHINA?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 09:20 PM~19581677
> *OG, What's US made and what's CHINA?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


if you are having issues with the shipping calculator please redo the shipping until Fedex ground comes up,


----------



## ohioduce

whats the cost on some 13 s is that with tires to 44109


----------



## bottomsup

Will they rub on my big body like the chinas ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ohioduce_@Jan 13 2011, 04:18 PM~19588687
> *whats the cost on some 13 s is that with tires to 44109
> *



pm sent!


----------



## streetrider

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 06:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


* set of these, all chrome, with 2 bar straight k/o 13"x7" rev., to 30904*


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jan 14 2011, 05:34 AM~19594306
> * set of these, all chrome, with 2 bar straight k/o 13"x7" rev., to 30904
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

i need 2 all chrome 100 spoke STANDARD OFFSET no acc.s how much to ship to 45039


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 10 2011, 06:51 PM~19559757
> *do you have any un-drilled,chrome hubs for show? how much to phx,az 85041
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jan 17 2011, 03:12 PM~19622175
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## wannabelowrider

What's the best price you can do for a set of center golds? Why not include those on the Layitlow discount?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 18 2011, 12:25 PM~19630478
> *What's the best price you can do for a set of center golds?  Why not include those on the Layitlow discount?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## [email protected]

How much for x lace 13 7 shipped to 20111 va


----------



## bigbody93

like to know how much shipped for black dish chrome center 28376 thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 18 2011, 05:16 PM~19632995
> *How much for x lace 13 7 shipped to 20111 va
> *



pm sent!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 18 2011, 12:25 PM~19630478
> *What's the best price you can do for a set of center golds?  Why not include those on the Layitlow discount?
> *


X2
13x7 shipped to 97116


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 19 2011, 07:22 PM~19643714
> *X2
> 13x7 shipped to 97116
> 
> *


pm sent


----------



## Guest

PRICE OF 14X7 GOLD NIPS,GOLD HUB, GOLD TWO WAY, BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by LUVMYDROPS_@Jan 21 2011, 11:27 AM~19659930
> *PRICE OF 14X7 GOLD NIPS,GOLD HUB, GOLD TWO WAY, BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 73036
> *



pm sent


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 17 2011, 12:59 PM~19621060
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


Does the 20% off apply to cross laced? I don't see them on the site :biggrin:


----------



## fidecaddy

Price 13/7 rev chrome with oriential blue nip and hub with two wing bar shipped to 93901


----------



## 26jd

PRICE OF 13X7 ALL CROME CROSS LACED SHIPPED TO 32839


----------



## Marcos_707

I need some 13x7 powdered coated how much shipped 95407


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Jan 22 2011, 07:25 PM~19670176
> *Price 13/7 rev chrome with  oriential blue nip and hub with two wing bar shipped to 93901
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BgLoCoTe

price on the candy lime outer mid line and spokes shipped to 98367 with the layitlow discount please :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 22 2011, 08:18 PM~19670557
> *PRICE OF 13X7 ALL CROME CROSS LACED SHIPPED TO 32839
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Marcos_707_@Jan 22 2011, 09:40 PM~19671170
> *I need some 13x7 powdered coated how much shipped 95407
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## jspekdc2

pm'd


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Jan 25 2011, 12:13 AM~19690612
> *pm'd
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jan 26 2011, 03:00 PM~19704628
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


14x7 all chrome w/ acc shipped


----------



## DeuceDeuce

...


----------



## one_day_64

how much for some 13" black dish, stainless steel nipples, black spokes, black hub, and chrome 2 prong knock offs shipped to 60506?? :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

How much for 14x7s 72 spoke if you make them or 100 spoke with stainless spokes and nips valve stems on the inside. shipped to 30315


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DeuceDeuce_@Jan 26 2011, 08:55 PM~19708715
> *Can you help source some tires for these homie ?
> 
> 175/80/13 white walls to fit your 13x7 reverse offsets ..
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## DA_SQUID

how much for some 13s with gold hub and nipples?
and a price for 
all chrome 13s with everything. adp. and k/o. shipped to 78753


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

How Much 13" Purple Spokes Everthing else Chrome w/tires Shipped 92258


----------



## 1lo84regal

need a price check jus 4 chrome 13x7 jus wheels only. shipping to tx 78332


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 28 2011, 05:01 PM~19725139
> *how much for some 13s with gold hub and nipples?
> and a price for
> all chrome 13s with everything. adp. and k/o. shipped to 78753
> *



Pm sent!


----------



## olskoolchevy

i ordered some all chromes on friday and was wondering if the rims come with the valve stems on 'em?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

price for 13" 100 spokes darck cherry spokes gold nipples and tan hub shipped to 23452 pm price plz


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

also a set of 13'' rims just chrome and tires if u sell them shipped to 23452


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by olskoolchevy_@Jan 30 2011, 08:21 PM~19741498
> *i ordered some all chromes on friday and was wondering if the rims  come with  the valve stems on 'em?
> *



valve stems are not included.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 30 2011, 08:24 PM~19741538
> *price for 13" 100 spokes darck cherry spokes gold nipples and tan hub shipped to 23452 pm price plz
> *



pm sent!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

HOW MUCH 13/7 ALL CHROME W/ ALL ACCESSORIES TO SHIP 77082?


----------



## HighLife

how much for a set of 13s chrome with black hub, nipples and lip shipped to 22193?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jan 30 2011, 08:26 PM~19741558
> *also a set of 13'' rims just chrome and tires if u sell them shipped to 23452
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Jan 31 2011, 11:11 AM~19746066
> *HOW MUCH 13/7 ALL CHROME W/ ALL ACCESSORIES TO SHIP 77082?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by HighLife_@Jan 31 2011, 12:57 PM~19746806
> *how much for a set of 13s chrome with black hub, nipples and lip shipped to 22193?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 28 2011, 10:11 PM~19727050
> *How Much 13" Purple Spokes Everthing else Chrome w/tires Shipped 92258
> *


:dunno: Wats Up?? Price if picked Up too??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CiSCO 13_@Jan 31 2011, 06:56 PM~19750352
> *:dunno:  Wats Up?? Price if picked Up too??
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## low82REGAL

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 1 2011, 05:18 PM~19758537
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


this is for 72 cross lace too?????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Feb 1 2011, 06:08 PM~19760262
> *this is for 72  cross lace too?????
> *


no it is for 100 spokes 13x7 rev and 14x7 rev and it must be for a set.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by low82REGAL_@Feb 1 2011, 06:08 PM~19760262
> *this is for 72  cross lace too?????
> *



pm sent!


----------



## red chev

You carry the 72 spoke straight lace? Are they same price as 100 spoke?


----------



## bigricks68

how much for 72 spoke cross laced all chorme 14x6


----------



## bigricks68

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 1 2011, 08:20 PM~19761173
> *how much for 72 spoke cross laced all chorme 14x6
> *


forgot shipped to 95122


----------



## bigsals54

whats the price for two 13x5.5r and two 13x7standard for a 54 with skirts cross lace 72 spoke


----------



## westtexasshotcalla

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 28 2010, 11:19 AM~17633099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call for prices!
> *


price shipped to 79072 lmk


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 1 2011, 07:14 PM~19761067
> *You carry the 72 spoke straight lace? Are they same price as 100 spoke?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 1 2011, 07:21 PM~19761202
> *forgot shipped to 95122
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigsals54_@Feb 1 2011, 07:25 PM~19761261
> *whats the price for two 13x5.5r and two 13x7standard for a 54 with skirts cross lace 72 spoke
> *



pm sent!


----------



## EazyE10286

No Specials on 13x7 standards?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 2 2011, 01:08 PM~19767953
> *No Specials on 13x7 standards?
> *


pm sent!

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## bigricks68

how much for the 14x7 cross laced all chrome shipped to 95122


----------



## El Greengo

:biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 2 2011, 04:08 PM~19767953
> *No Specials on 13x7 standards?
> *


x2


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by bigricks68_@Feb 2 2011, 05:16 PM~19770350
> *how much for the 14x7 cross laced all chrome shipped to 95122
> *



pm sent


----------



## Guest

HOW MUCH 14X7 CROSS LACE CHROME WITH GOLD NIPS, AND GOLD 2WAY STRAIGHT SHIPPED TO 73036


----------



## BBIGBALLING

Do you have any pictures of grey or blueish grey or silver spoke or dish rims can you post some!!!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 3 2011, 02:28 PM~19779186
> *Do you have any pictures of grey or blueish grey or silver spoke or dish rims can you post some!!!!
> *













something like this?


----------



## G2G_Al

Can we pick up rims if local?


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 3 2011, 06:03 PM~19780000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm talking about the second one the buleish grey one that's it how much for those please. With the two bar that you can put the chip on


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 4 2011, 05:22 PM~19789508
> *I'm talking about the second one the buleish grey one that's it how much for those please. With the two bar that you can put the chip on
> *


price on 13x7 and 14x7 blueish grey like the second picture shipped to 39350


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Feb 4 2011, 03:26 PM~19789537
> *price on 13x7 and 14x7 blueish grey like the second picture shipped to 39350
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 3 2011, 06:03 PM~19780000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 How much for a set of these in 13's, 100 spoke and 72 cross ? Do u have 100 spoke crosslace?


----------



## bump512

how much is a set of 14s w tires?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 7 2011, 01:55 PM~19810174
> *How much for a set of these in 13's,  100 spoke and 72 cross ? Do u have 100 spoke crosslace?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## DEWEY

pricew on 13x7 72 spokes CrossLace shipped to 67206


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Feb 8 2011, 04:30 PM~19820833
> *pricew on 13x7 72 spokes CrossLace shipped to 67206
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!


----------



## scrape'n-by

shipping to 30755


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Feb 9 2011, 12:20 AM~19824850
> *shipping to 30755
> *



pm sent!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

(2) 14x6 
(2) 14x7's shipped to 21769
WITH accessories


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 9 2011, 03:43 PM~19829636
> *(2) 14x6
> (2) 14x7's shipped to 21769
> WITH accessories
> *



pm sent!


----------



## tonelocz559

Im looking for crome spokes black dish and black back hub and crome knock off crome lip do u have any and how much 13 inch


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 9 2011, 02:18 AM~19824839
> *Just type in LAYITLOW in the coupon code box when checking out thanks for looking!
> *


can i get a price for 13x7 all chromed cross laced shipped to 93010. thanks


----------



## hstntx713

price on some 13x7 all chrome cross laced with acc. shipped to 77041


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 9 2011, 07:43 PM~19829636
> *(2) 14x6
> (2) 14x7's shipped to 21769
> WITH accessories
> *



Will you shoot me another price. I want to go with 13's insted of 14's...

Same offsets thou.


----------



## Ru-Nutty

DO YOU GUYS HAVE 13X6'S? THE RED AND GOLD ONES? I NEED (2) 13X6 AND (2) 13X7...THANKS! AND SHIPPED TO 92126


----------



## gasman

hey i typed in the code, it said that it expired yesterday


----------



## UCETAH

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by tonelocz559_@Feb 10 2011, 04:34 PM~19838684
> *Im looking for crome spokes black dish and black back hub and crome knock off crome lip do u have any and  how much 13 inch
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Feb 13 2011, 06:39 AM~19857159
> *price on some 13x7 all chrome cross laced with acc. shipped to 77041
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@Feb 13 2011, 06:36 PM~19861121
> *DO YOU GUYS HAVE 13X6'S? THE RED AND GOLD ONES? I NEED (2) 13X6 AND (2) 13X7...THANKS! AND SHIPPED TO 92126
> *


sorry 13x5.5 let me know if this is ok.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Feb 13 2011, 06:55 PM~19861320
> *hey i typed in the code, it said that it expired yesterday
> *



pm sent!


----------



## [email protected]

13x7 all chrome standard with 4/100 lug pattern and 2 bar straight swept shipped to 77979


----------



## juangotti

tried to use the layitlow code on the website and it says expired.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 14 2011, 09:49 PM~19871632
> *tried to use the layitlow code on the website and it says expired.
> *


someones getting eggroles!


----------



## CadillacNick




----------



## CadillacNick

Would like to thank OG for the outsatnding service and price!!!!! It was easy as hell i called, placed my order and 4 days later my rims were here. Extremely happy they look sick as fuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!Thanks again!!! Will spread the word!!!


----------



## MISTER ED

WHAT ARE YOU PUTTING THEM ON........


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy

is this sell still goin on???


----------



## CadillacNick

@ ED the big white coupe!!!!Ima 13s rider all day the 14s i have just cause its my daily and i like to have both sets but ima paint portions of the rims!!!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by CadillacNick_@Feb 15 2011, 12:39 PM~19876490
> *Would like to thank OG for the outsatnding service and price!!!!! It was easy as hell i called, placed my order and 4 days later my rims were here. Extremely happy they look sick as fuuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!Thanks again!!! Will spread the word!!!
> *



appreciate that!  :h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## JAMES843

:biggrin:


----------



## TINYROTTY

HOW ABOUT 13'S WITH GOLD NIPPLES?


----------



## Maldito78




----------



## nate64

what is your price on 13x7 black outer rim chrome everything else. also do you have tire packages? if so how much for those rims with 155/80-13 shipped to 89115. thanks!


----------



## hstntx713

Decided to get some chrome 100 spoke 13s and went to order and the layitlow code dont work?


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

need a price for a set of 14x7 chrome shipped to 78503.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 18 2011, 12:26 PM~19902653
> *need a price for a set of 14x7 chrome shipped to 78503.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

Nice work!! Need price for 72 laced spoke, red lip, red hub, shipped to 33015....and how much extra with tires....thanks


----------



## mrcadillac

other than getting colored spokes is there any other option for getting these wheels u.s trued ?


----------



## 70DELTA88

The coupon "layitlow" expired on your website feb 12th. Is there another coupon code that is going to start. Whats the cost for a of set 14x7 all chrome shipped to 94541. Also a set of 14x7 gold nipples and gold hub shipped 94541. both having 2 bar zenith recessed. Thanks


----------



## Abie

I NEED A PRICE ON 72 SPOKES CROSSLACE 
(2) 13 X 5.5 AND (2) 13 X 7 THANKS! AND I NEED THEM SHIPPED TO 87120


----------



## MR CHOCO

i need 2 zenith style knockoffs gold.do you cary them


----------



## Lots_a_lows

How much for gold nipples, hub, knock offs with white spokes shipped to 80219?


----------



## dropped_97blazer

the coupon "layitlow" doesnt work anymore. is there not gonna be anymore discounts or what? whats the price for a set of 13x7 all chrome with 3 bar recess shipped to 92243??


----------



## edgarcarrillo253

When you guys gonna make 72 striaght lace


----------



## MONTE RIDER

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE ALL ACCESSORY AND TIRES 155/8013 SHIPPED TO 62269


----------



## joseh638

how much for 13x7 all chrome and 155 80 13 to 77562


----------



## 26jd




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by TINYROTTY_@Feb 17 2011, 04:49 PM~19895784
> *HOW ABOUT 13'S WITH GOLD NIPPLES?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Feb 19 2011, 02:41 PM~19910961
> *I NEED  A PRICE ON 72 SPOKES CROSSLACE
> (2) 13 X 5.5 AND (2) 13 X 7    THANKS! AND I NEED THEM SHIPPED TO 87120
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Feb 19 2011, 03:56 PM~19911302
> *i need 2 zenith style knockoffs gold.do you cary them
> *


Yes we do please give us a call! 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by MONTE RIDER_@Feb 20 2011, 08:06 PM~19919628
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE ALL ACCESSORY AND TIRES 155/8013 SHIPPED TO 62269
> *


pm sent!


----------



## db47201

14" all chrome, 2 bar, with tires please and thanks shipped to 47203


----------



## timlemos

How much for a set of 14" all chrome with blue nipples and 175/70/14ww, shipped to 32907


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by TINYROTTY_@Feb 17 2011, 05:49 PM~19895784
> *HOW ABOUT 13'S WITH GOLD NIPPLES?
> *


X2


----------



## JUANCHO63

WHAT SHADES OF GREEN YOU GOT BRO? CAN YOU POST SOME UP? PRICE FOR X-LACE SHIPPED 13X7 TO 93291????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by JUANCHO63_@Feb 21 2011, 08:22 PM~19928582
> *WHAT SHADES OF GREEN YOU GOT BRO? CAN YOU POST SOME UP? PRICE FOR X-LACE SHIPPED 13X7  TO 93291????
> *












this is just a few if you have a sample we can match it for yah! let me know!.


----------



## bigg_E

can you post up your shades of blue you have?

thanx


----------



## fidecaddy

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 22 2011, 08:09 AM~19931481
> *can you post up your shades of blue you have?
> 
> thanx
> *


 :yes: lets see some blue shades


----------



## porky79

HOW MUCH 14X7 SHIPPED TO 60087


----------



## og58pontiac

Cross lace 14x7 w/ tires 2 wing k-off OG wheel chip. I'll pick up


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5.5 with tires shipped to 20109


----------



## strokedoutss

all chrome 13x7 with dome zenith i pick up


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

HOW MUCH FOR CHERRY RED DISH AND HUB THE REST CHROME 13's 72 spoke cross laced shipped to Dallas tx ???


----------



## knightmare

Hey homie how much would it be for 14x6's all around for my fleetwood shipped to 60133 Illinois and you think you can hook it up wit the 20 percent off


----------



## *New Movement Md*

Thanks John for the help. Cant wait for these to be done. Post a pic when you can...


----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 24 2011, 04:09 PM~19951326
> *Thanks John for the help. Cant wait for these to be done. Post a pic when you can...
> *


i hear ya big homie.......cant wait to see this new ride ya got


----------



## El Volo

Hey John,

Do you guys still do the $288 deal?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by bigg_E_@Feb 24 2011, 05:59 PM~19951665
> *i hear ya big homie.......cant wait to see this new ride ya got
> *




I need to upload all the pics ... Might do that this weekend.....


:uh: 2 weeks on the turn around... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Feb 24 2011, 04:19 PM~19951807
> *Hey John,
> 
> Do you guys still do the $288 deal?
> *


x2


----------



## MonteDreamer

PM me a price for 13x7 Reverse All Chrome 100 spokes all chrome comes w knock offs & adaptors, just the wheels. And then a seprate price for a wheel and tire package 155/80/13s shipped to 83607. thanks


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 7 2011, 01:55 PM~19810174
> *How much for a set of these in 13's,  100 spoke and 72 cross ? Do u have 100 spoke crosslace?
> *


CAN YOU PM ME THE SAME BUT LIGHT BLUE SENT TO SAC :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63

THESE :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## %candy mobile%

How much for all gold kandy red spokes 13x7 shipped to 87121


----------



## Slasen

How much for 20X8 Standard 100 Spokes set of 4 with and without tires shipped to 74075 ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 24 2011, 01:09 PM~19951326
> *Thanks John for the help. Cant wait for these to be done. Post a pic when you can...
> *


let me see if i can get a pic of one when one of them is built! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> THESE :biggrin:


[/quote]


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by %candy mobile%_@Feb 25 2011, 12:21 AM~19956798
> *How much for all gold kandy red spokes 13x7 shipped to 87121
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Slasen_@Feb 25 2011, 03:27 AM~19957168
> *How much for 20X8 Standard 100 Spokes set of 4 with and without tires shipped to 74075 ?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## Lots_a_lows

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 20 2011, 01:56 AM~19914341
> *How much for gold nipples, hub, knock offs with white spokes shipped to 80219?
> *


I never got a quote for these wheels :dunno:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Feb 25 2011, 09:43 PM~19961718
> *let me see if i can get a pic of one when one of them is built!  :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: I dont know John.. That might bring the HATERS OUT....... :biggrin: 


But I would like to see one for sure...:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Lots_a_lows_@Feb 25 2011, 05:58 PM~19961823
> *I never got a quote for these wheels :dunno:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## PAYASO31

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE SHIPPED TO AZ 85302


----------



## genelow

mine just came in yesterdqay....2 week turn around....white with flakes long spokes with red nipps..


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by genelow_@Feb 27 2011, 10:32 AM~19971196
> *mine just came in yesterdqay....2 week turn around....white with flakes  long spokes with red nipps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice.. I was told 2 week. Hope time flies..


----------



## 73 texas top less

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 texas top less

pm me a price for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslaced shipped to 79761


----------



## [email protected]

How much for 13x7 cross lace shipped to 20111


----------



## prican72

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for 13x7 gold hub,nipples with zennith recess knockoff shipped to 95205.


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 05:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM a price for 14x7 72 spoke crosslace shipped to 32751

also would like a price for 2- 14x7 and 2- 14x6 72 spoke crosslaced shipped to 32751.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

I dont think they have14x6's in the 72 or I would haveordered them..


----------



## 1979grandprix

*DUDE THOUS ARE HELLA CLEAN ASS HELL I WANT SOME LIKE* THIS :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

How much for 13x7 straight lace


----------



## og58pontiac

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 22 2011, 02:54 PM~19934099
> *Cross lace 14x7 w/ tires 2 wing k-off OG wheel chip. I'll pick up
> *


Waiting for a pm :dunno:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by PAYASO31_@Feb 27 2011, 03:24 AM~19971003
> *HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 ALL CHROME 100 SPOKE SHIPPED TO AZ 85302
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 73 texas top less_@Feb 27 2011, 08:39 AM~19971670
> *pm me a price for a set of 13x7 all chrome crosslaced shipped to 79761
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2011, 11:04 AM~19972479
> *How much for 13x7 cross lace shipped to 20111
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by prican72_@Feb 27 2011, 11:35 AM~19972660
> *How much for 13x7 gold hub,nipples with zennith recess knockoff shipped to 95205.
> *



pm sent! sorry the late reply.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 27 2011, 11:50 PM~19977996
> *How much for 13x7 straight lace
> *



all chrome?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 28 2011, 02:53 PM~19981832
> *Waiting for a pm :dunno:
> *



pm sent!


----------



## strokedoutss

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 i can pick up is the $288 deal still going on pm me back pls


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@Mar 1 2011, 09:38 AM~19987739
> *how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 i can pick up is the $288 deal still going on pm me back pls
> *


X2222


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 1 2011, 03:39 PM~19990127
> *X2222
> *


x66666666


----------



## supercoolguy

how much cross lace all chrome shiped 85303


----------



## One and Only 254

How much for 13x7 cross lace all chrome with black hub & nips with adapters and two bar zenith style knock off


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 27 2011, 05:38 PM~19973631
> *PM a price for 14x7 72 spoke crosslace shipped to 32751
> 
> also would like a price for 2- 14x7 and  2- 14x6 72 spoke crosslaced shipped to 32751.
> *


I did not get a pm? :dunno:


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these with blue spokes 13x 7 and i need 5


----------



## listo415

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 1 2011, 01:31 AM~19986751
> *all chrome?
> *


Yea all chrome 13x6 in the back and 13x7 in the front for a big body...


----------



## HighLife

how much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke chrome wit black hub and nipples shipped to 22193??


----------



## listo415




----------



## RollinX151

I'm getting this when I type in the coupon code on your site?

*"Coupon code "layitlow" is not valid. The coupon expired on Sat Feb 12 00:00:00 PST 2011."*


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 3 2011, 08:49 AM~20005353
> *I'm getting this when I type in the coupon code on your site?
> 
> "Coupon code "layitlow" is not valid. The coupon expired on Sat Feb 12 00:00:00 PST 2011."
> 
> *


yea ii called as well they said it was no longer good she said the 13s are $365 now


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Mar 1 2011, 05:50 PM~19991662
> *how much cross lace all chrome shiped 85303
> *


bump


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 3 2011, 08:49 AM~20005353
> *I'm getting this when I type in the coupon code on your site?
> 
> "Coupon code "layitlow" is not valid. The coupon expired on Sat Feb 12 00:00:00 PST 2011."
> 
> *



My guess is the coupon expired on Sat Feb 12


:dunno:


----------



## mikelowsix4

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Jun 3 2010, 12:02 PM~17686358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for a set of these 72 spoke crosslace (14's) with Zenith style straight 2-bar ko's shipped to 93722???


----------



## jrude82

i need one 14 7 goldback 100 spoke wire wheel for a booty kit. gold spokes,gold hub,chrome dish,gold 2 bar knock off. can you do that shipped to 64116 and how much?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Mar 1 2011, 04:50 PM~19991662
> *how much cross lace all chrome shiped 85303
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Mar 1 2011, 06:22 PM~19992370
> *I did not get a pm? :dunno:
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by SWIGS_@Mar 1 2011, 06:54 PM~19992710
> *how much for these with blue spokes 13x 7 and i need 5
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by listo415_@Mar 2 2011, 01:31 AM~19995587
> *Yea all chrome 13x6 in the back and 13x7 in the front for a big body...
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by HighLife_@Mar 2 2011, 03:12 PM~19999378
> *how much for a set of 13x7 100 spoke chrome wit black hub and nipples shipped to 22193??
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by mikelowsix4_@Mar 3 2011, 07:43 PM~20010792
> *How much for a set of these 72 spoke crosslace (14's) with Zenith style straight 2-bar ko's shipped to 93722???
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by jrude82_@Mar 3 2011, 10:28 PM~20012014
> *i need one 14 7 goldback 100 spoke wire wheel for a booty kit. gold spokes,gold hub,chrome dish,gold 2 bar knock off. can you do that shipped to 64116 and how much?
> *



pm sent!


----------



## timlemos

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 3 2011, 09:49 AM~20005353
> *I'm getting this when I type in the coupon code on your site?
> 
> "Coupon code "layitlow" is not valid. The coupon expired on Sat Feb 12 00:00:00 PST 2011."
> 
> *


It sucks, as soon as I got my income tax I went to order some wheels and got the same message....


----------



## knightmare

hey homie i was wondering if you c an do the 14x6's all around shipped to 60133 IL and if you can do the coupon promotion


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## srt1

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 8 2011, 11:49 AM~20042641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :fool2:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

:fool2:










:biggrin:


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## Low-63-impala

[/IMG] Nice rims fast shipping, thanks again


----------



## Low-63-impala




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

hey...I need a 5 x 135 right side adapter and a lead hammer shipped to 33607...a.s.a.p.......let me know...thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY_@Mar 9 2011, 06:36 PM~20054247
> *hey...I need a 5 x 135 right side adapter and a lead hammer shipped to 33607...a.s.a.p.......let me know...thanks
> *


what center bore do you need?


----------



## WstSideLincoln

Wheels lookin good John, Cant wait to see that candy lime green and black together, gonna be sick! Good doin bussiness with you!


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 9 2011, 08:12 PM~20054559
> *what center bore do you need?
> *


its for a 2000 f150


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

Wasup john, got my 6s today  clean as hell. Gonna mount them later this week. Pleasure doing buisness  :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 93FleetwoodDreams_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 AM~20059274
> *Wasup john, got my 6s today   clean as hell. Gonna mount them later this week. Pleasure doing buisness    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

give me a price on the adapter and hammer!! need asap


----------



## LSHOPPER

T T M F T FOR JOHN AT OG-WIRE FIRME VATO.....................


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 11 2011, 01:01 PM~20068582
> *T T M F T FOR JOHN AT OG-WIRE FIRME VATO.....................
> *


TTT


----------



## timlemos

need a price on 4- 14x7 reverse with blue nipples. 95 caprice


----------



## timlemos

sorry- shipped to 32907


----------



## Cadd-Berry

ANYBODY KNOW IF THESE GUYS ARE OPEN ON SATURDAYS KEEP TRYING TO CALL THE NUMBER TO ORDER SOME WHEELS BUT JUST GET THE MACHINE???? :dunno:


----------



## drew-barry-86

How much for a set of 13X7 all chrome with adapters and two bar zenith style knock off shipped to 79331


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Mar 12 2011, 10:03 AM~20074641
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF THESE GUYS ARE OPEN ON SATURDAYS  KEEP TRYING TO CALL THE NUMBER TO ORDER SOME WHEELS BUT JUST GET THE MACHINE???? :dunno:
> *



Not sure if they are, i ordered some rims on a friday but they didnt ship them out till monday??? :0 im guessing they just busy??


----------



## 95 magic

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14X6'S WITH PURPLE LIP AND HALF PURPLE AND CHROME SPOKES SHIPPED TO 60634


----------



## street star

Hey looking to get 4 13x7 all gold with the two wing knock off ..how much ...


----------



## 93FleetwoodDreams

Wasup john, how much for two 14x7s all chrome reversed. No accs just rims. Shipped to 98801


----------



## stressfree2

How much for 100 spoke all gold center 13/7 shipped to 39212 with 20% discount


----------



## knightmare

Hey I ordered some wheels and got charged twice I called and left a message ???? :wow: :uh:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Mar 13 2011, 11:00 PM~20086014
> *Hey I ordered some wheels and got charged twice I called and left a message  ???? :wow:  :uh:
> *


dont worry it was just a pending charge from your 2nd order that did not go threw you should see that gone with in 1-2 working days depending on how fast your credit card company works.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by timlemos_@Mar 11 2011, 04:44 PM~20070418
> *need a price on 4- 14x7 reverse with blue nipples. 95 caprice
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 9 2011, 01:34 AM~20048836
> *:fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@Mar 10 2011, 05:04 AM~20057379
> *Wheels lookin good John, Cant wait to see that candy lime green and black together, gonna be sick! Good doin bussiness with you!
> *


me too cant wait to get some pics up!


----------



## Az_Chicano_1

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 8 2011, 11:49 AM~20042641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



need a qoute with just white spokes shipped to 85006,,,13x7


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Mar 12 2011, 11:57 AM~20075489
> *How much for a set of 13X7 all chrome with  adapters and two bar zenith style knock off  shipped to 79331
> *



pm sent!


----------



## soriano




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Az_Chicano_1_@Mar 14 2011, 01:27 PM~20089234
> *need a qoute with just white spokes shipped to 85006,,,13x7
> *


Pm sent


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 14 2011, 05:24 PM~20089215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Right.. Just got them FRESH off the Fedex man..! 

Thanks John.


----------



## rIdaho

...need a quote? 20x8, black spokes, black dish, standard offset, 2 prong recessed, 35 series rubber, mounted, balanced, ready to throw on, shipped to 83814? How long once you receive the money? PM me! THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CROME 13S WITH 1959 SKY BLUE METALLIC SPOKES


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 14 2011, 02:24 PM~20089215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the $$$$ on these?


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by primer665_@Mar 15 2011, 03:01 PM~20097092
> *whats the $$$$ on these?
> *



PM sent..


----------



## 95 magic

WAITING FOR PRICE FOR 14X6 ALL PURPLE WITH CHROME SPOKES


----------



## XLowLifeX

How much for 13X7 100 spokes all chrome and white spokes shipped to 44095


----------



## knightmare

got the situitaion resolved will come back for the third time for the costom wheels got 1 rim today hope i get the other 3 tomarrow so excited :biggrin: ride till the wheels fall off


----------



## moreno54

Do u make 13 cross lace standards if so how much for 2 w/o accessories


----------



## tanguy34

how much for 13x5.5 rev all chrome sent to 53188


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Mar 15 2011, 10:03 AM~20096762
> *...need a quote? 20x8, black spokes, black dish, standard offset, 2 prong recessed, 35 series rubber, mounted, balanced, ready to throw on, shipped to 83814? How long once you receive the money? PM me! THANX! :biggrin:
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Mar 15 2011, 10:35 AM~20096963
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF ALL CROME 13S WITH 1959 SKY BLUE METALLIC SPOKES
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 95 magic_@Mar 15 2011, 07:44 PM~20101421
> *WAITING FOR PRICE FOR 14X6 ALL PURPLE WITH CHROME SPOKES
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Mar 16 2011, 04:17 AM~20104146
> *How much for 13X7 100 spokes all chrome and white spokes shipped to 44095
> *



pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by moreno54_@Mar 17 2011, 09:33 AM~20113357
> *Do u make 13 cross lace standards if so how much for 2 w/o accessories
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## ICED BOXX

Whats the price tag on a set of all chrome 100 spoke, 2 bar knock off, shipped 75052.
15 hole adapters?


----------



## ICED BOXX

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* MR.*512**,

you following me fool?? :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Price on 72 spoke cross laced 13x7's...pm me please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20122407
> *Whats the price tag on a set of all chrome 100 spoke, 2 bar knock off, shipped 75052.
> 15 hole adapters?
> *


pm sent!


----------



## tpimuncie

How much for a set of 13s 100 spoke bright red hub and nipples shipped to 95993


----------



## gasman

hey i ordered direct from your website how long does it take to ship things out?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 19 2011, 05:17 PM~20130879
> *hey i ordered direct from your website how long does it take to ship things out?
> *


we ship out on the week days we use fedex ground ,
if its not custom and just all chrome it should go out on monday!


----------



## del toro

I HAVE A QUICK QUESTION DO HAVE 72 OR 88 SPOKE 13"X 7" STRAIGHT NOT CROSS LACED ALL CHROME WHITE SPOKES ONLY IF U DO HOW MUCH RIMS N KNOCK OFF'S ONLY IM LOCAL LET ME KNOW THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 03:36 PM~20122405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the ticket for some 13x7's like these but with just the nips and hub in black? shipped to 30093?


----------



## rivi666

I need 14x7's all chrome Reversed 72 spoke, straight or cross. Price me out, I'll pick them up. I'm just down the street from you.
(818)641-8966
Dustin


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@Mar 15 2011, 11:03 AM~20096762
> *...need a quote? 20x8, black spokes, black dish, standard offset, 2 prong recessed, 35 series rubber, mounted, balanced, ready to throw on, shipped to 83814? How long once you receive the money? PM me! THANX! :biggrin:
> *


?


----------



## Mexican Heaven

How much for 13 72 spoke candy blue straight laced shipped 55305


----------



## moreno54

How much for 2 100 spoke 13 standards
without accessories shipped to 95833


----------



## The Coog

How much for set of 2 bar straight k/o's shipped to 55121?


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

Price quote for some 13X7 cross lace all chrome with 3 wing knock offs shipped to 94303 thanks


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Looking to see if you have any pics of a reverse 13" wheel with orange hub and blue spokes or vise versa. Also a price shipped to 19541 would be great.


----------



## goinlow

any LIL specials ? :biggrin: 

how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome, with adapters and 2 bar spinners shipped to 19464???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent! let me know if i missed anybody.

562-926-4444
ask for john let me know your from layitlow.


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

Just ordered my rims cant wait to get my hands on them!! thanks for the deal homie!! 


Danny from texas!


----------



## WstSideLincoln

OG Wires!! TTT


----------



## 1BADLAC

How much for some 100 spoke 14x7 gold centers thanks.


----------



## uniques66

*Need a price for (Qty 5) 13X7 rev Cross Lace without hardware to 95838.*


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13/7 REV.72 SPOKE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TOO 93454 TRYING TO FIND OUT FOR A FRIEND THANKS.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Mar 23 2011, 06:24 PM~20164273
> *How much for some 100 spoke 14x7 gold centers thanks.
> *



pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 23 2011, 09:18 PM~20166095
> *Need a price for (Qty 5) 13X7 rev Cross Lace without hardware to 95838.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Dreamin_@Mar 24 2011, 07:49 AM~20168461
> *HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13/7 REV.72 SPOKE ALL CHROME SHIPPED TOO 93454 TRYING TO FIND OUT FOR A FRIEND THANKS.
> *


pm sent!


----------



## marcocutty

PM me for a set 13x7 with accessories.Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by marcocutty_@Mar 24 2011, 04:46 PM~20171966
> *PM me for a set 13x7 with accessories.Thanks
> *


hit me up with your zip code!


----------



## Redeemed1

HAVE YOU DONE ANY THING IN A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH GOLD BASE?


----------



## redds68coupe

lets see a pic of all gold 14's


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## MISTER ED

Do you guys by any chance sell the spokes by themselves


----------



## BATEKAS714

how much for 13x7 center gold reverse offset??


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 21 2010, 03:45 PM~17564645
> *here is a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: HOW MUCH,13X7 THOU AND 3 BAR SWEPT KNOCKOFF,I'LL PIC'EM UP FROM THE STORE


----------



## ciscosfc

Got my 2wing knocks off today!! Looks real good!! Thanks!!
Ordered them wed night got them sat morning

~*TTT*~ for OG-RIMS-DIRECT


----------



## tanguy34

got tires on friday thanks john for finding the hard to find tires that they dont make anymore 175/50/13 thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by tanguy34_@Mar 26 2011, 05:11 PM~20186741
> *got tires on friday thanks john for finding the hard to find tires that they dont make anymore 175/50/13  thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *




:wow: I ran those on some McLean's when I was a kid. I had an old CRX...


----------



## drew-barry-86

Hey John im calling that Number, but no answer


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Mar 28 2011, 09:25 AM~20200569
> *Hey John im calling that Number, but no answer
> *



pm me your # ill call yah!


----------



## soriano

what's your address


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 02:36 PM~20122405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin real good. probably call you tomorrow for a price


----------



## God's Son2

any specials going on or coupons?


----------



## 1Sick86

how much for center gold 14s shipped to 19565.
thanks big dogg! 
If gold is too pricey, how bout a price on some powder coated spokes?

holla at me mang! :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

do you guys offer 72 spoke straight lace? price?


----------



## cheechaz87

whats a basic price on some crosslaced wire wheels let me know please


----------



## saviorcrash

Need a Quote: Looking to buy all Chrome 15's 80 or 100 straight spokes for a 1999 Ford v6 Mustang, I would like for the wheels to stick out from the fender at least a inch.. I'm not sure if i need them to be Reverse in order for that to happened. Shipped to 45365 Thanks if have any new coupon code be great to )

I would like it to be like the Picture from the Link below:

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x231/st...508_18_full.jpg


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Mar 28 2011, 09:37 PM~20204379
> *any specials going on or coupons?
> *



X2 

looking to order a set today.......... :biggrin:


----------



## pipiz13

Is this deal still going on?


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 8 2011, 01:49 PM~20042641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are beatiful. :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86

Big UPS to Ron and OG wires, just got the wheels in! :biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

> _Originally posted by cheechaz87_@Mar 28 2011, 09:21 PM~20206768
> *whats a basic price on some crosslaced wire wheels let me know please
> *



let me know what size you are looking for sorry all the late reply's 

its always faster to give us a call! 562-926-4444


----------



## boricua31

need price for 14x6 rims only ship to 75010


----------



## bump512

:biggrin:


----------



## red chev

i need all chrome with swerved 2 bar knockoff too 99156...and a price one some with anodized spokes and dish too 99156..13's..lmk..did u guys start makeing the 72 spoke yet(straight lace)????


----------



## puro loco 94

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@Mar 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20122405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for these shipped to 97123..


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Need price on 2 13/7 and 2 13/6 black center spokes shipped to 395903 and also 14/7 blue spokes and blue lip shipped to 39574.o


----------



## goinlow

TTMFT !!!


Homies came thru, order was shipped fast, emailed with tracking numbers ! Great service !!!! had to bump the homies at OG Wire !!!

- Luis Rivera
Chosen Few C.C. Pottstown PA


----------



## cali78

can i get a price on 13x7 powder coated black inner dish and spokes chrome lip and nipples chrome hub with 2 wing knock offs local pick up 
thanks


----------



## sikonenine

> _Originally posted by cali78_@Apr 13 2011, 11:25 AM~20329458
> *can i get a price on 13x7 powder  coated black  inner dish and spokes chrome lip and nipples chrome hub with 2 wing knock offs local pick up
> thanks
> *


Same in 100 spokes, 

can i see a pic? if you got pls...

Shipped to the 91950 cali.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tanguy34

got my 13x7 all chrome wheel on monday looks great john @ og wheels thanks a lot really life saver


----------



## lil_k85

HOW MUCH FOR 14X7 WITH COLOR MATCHED SPOKES SENT TO 46168


----------



## RollinX151

How much for a set of 14's reversed 100 spoke chrome, with adapters and 2 bar dome swept knockoffs shipped to 33012. I tried on the website but the coupon says expired. Thanks.


----------



## low chevy

do you have 20's and 22's if you do give a price ship to 95341 straight lace with all accs.


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Apr 16 2011, 04:18 PM~20353783
> *How much for a set of 14's reversed 100 spoke chrome, with adapters and 2 bar dome swept knockoffs shipped to 33012.  I tried on the website but the coupon says expired.  Thanks.
> *


i tried it today too and it said the same thing. I hope its still. Possible let me know og so i can order a set asap.


----------



## lilred

> _Originally posted by OGRIMSDIRECT.COM_@May 20 2010, 11:23 AM~17551656
> *Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>
> *


how much to 85706


----------



## latinxs

Just called the the Layitlow discount has expired. SUCK!!!!!!!!! I need a set OG just 1 last one at the Layitlow price. Come on! :worship: :worship: :worship: :x: :x:


----------



## Schidek

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 18 2011, 02:44 PM~20366411
> *Just called the the Layitlow discount has expired. SUCK!!!!!!!!! I  need a set OG just 1 last one at the Layitlow price. Come on!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :x:  :x:
> *


Yeah.. com'on.. Just 2 more at the layitlow discounted price! Chrome 13x7 100 spoke with 2 Bar straight to 33566!


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros

DAM MY RIM ARE BADASS HOMIE!! thanks for the deal bro!! O.G. WIRES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikes66

how much for 4 chrome 13x7 72 spoke cross lace shipped to 95132 :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

Can I get a price on some 14s with 185 75 14.. white walls..shipped to 79761.. with adapters for a 6 lug 1967 Chevy c10 truck


----------



## mr84caprice

My ride on the OG's x-lace.


----------



## C-LO9492

*How much gold center 13x7s straight lace 72 spoke and shipped 76108/TX?? Need to order some SOON*


----------



## 801coupe

Placed my order today let see if I get them before cinco de mayo :x: :x:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

how much for 14x7 with teal center an teal rim an chrome spokes an teal nips, tires 95132 oh ya 72 cross lace :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: an 3 wing knock offs


----------



## boricua31

Need some hard to find 14x6 std rim set ship to 75010. Price!! Ordering soon hope you have thnks


----------



## BigCeez

Got my rims last week. Thanks fellaz!


----------



## ryan7974

i need the BOWTIE KNOCKOFFS how much to 46221


----------



## KadillacTone

]
























How much for either one of these 13"sets to 48601....


----------



## Pirate85

PM send


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BigCeez_@Apr 22 2011, 03:20 AM~20394944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my rims last week. Thanks fellaz!
> *


Damn! :wow: Those look nice BigCeez!


----------



## Stomper714

Thanks for the KO's Picked them up today, good peeps at O.G. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 28 2011, 11:36 AM~20439763
> *Damn!  :wow: Those look nice BigCeez!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## onezstop

how much for all chrome 13X7 shipped to 76903


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR

pm a price for 14x7 cross lace, lime green spoke...sent to 79924...not on your website...Thanks


----------



## Vm0m0

wussup homie, how much for 100 spoke center gold 13x7 pm me thanks...


----------



## dectrone

can i get a price for 14x7 for front and 14x6 for rear black hub spokes and nips
to k1k1c1 ottawa ontario canada


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for a set of 20inch standerds all black or all chrome shipped to 92225


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Apr 30 2011, 06:44 PM~20455966
> *how much for a set of 20inch standerds all black or all chrome shipped to 92225
> *


Still lookin


----------



## 1962lolo

What is the price on some 13x7 cross laced rims only, don't need any hardware. May ask for custom color on outer edge and spokes. Also I will drive down and pick up.


----------



## ihopthode

how much for a set of 13x7 chrome with hardware ship to 86409


----------



## Cuban Dave

what days are you guys opened i called saturday to place an order over the phone and nobody answered it went to answering machine please pm me im iterested in some 13x7 all chrome knock offs


----------



## MonteDreamer

Thanks Homie, got my wheels today pretty fast shipping to 83607. I'll get another set in a couple months. :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## biggie84

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7 with all accessories and 2 bar straight knock off witch OG wires black chip shipped to 75074


----------



## felix98

what's the price on some 13x7 cross lace, gold spokes. ship to Visalia, 93277.


----------



## EliseoArteaga7

Does the coupon still work?


----------



## misterslick

How much for a set of 13x7 72 spoke rims w all hardware and dodger blue spokes shipped to 75604 homie?


----------



## curbserver78

i sent a pm :dunno:


----------



## 801coupe

Good lookin got my wheels last week :thumbsup:


----------



## tanguy34

hey john here is a pic of my mazda (sean)remember the 3 rims extra i needed (lol) love the rims very happy will use u again they are also powered coated clear for a lift time of no rust


----------



## LaCdOuT

I been calling all day today and no answer..i need a single all chrome 14x6 asap shipped to seattle..its going to be sunny all week and that rarely happens in seattle and i gotta dip in the low low..let me know wussup john thanks..


----------



## UCETAH

PRICE ON 14X7 REVERSE 100 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES GOLD CENTER HUB WITH COLOR SPOKES WITH 2 WING STRAIGHT RECESS KNOCK OFF ZENITH STYLE THANX


----------



## latinxs

> _Originally posted by MonteDreamer_@May 10 2011, 04:39 PM~20524551
> *Thanks Homie, got my wheels today pretty fast shipping to 83607. I'll get another set in a couple months. :biggrin:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt for some more idaho rides


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

to 34746 

2- 13X5.5" just rims, no adapters or knockoffs needed


----------



## 00chevys10

What the price on a set of 13'7 100 spoke with a black dish sent to 27516.


----------



## KAKALAK

:dunno:


----------



## scrape'n-by

how much for 4 adapters shipped to 30755


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

pair of chrome 13X5.5's??


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

no answer...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

??


----------



## WESTCOASTER

All chrome straight lace 100-spoke w/ 2 straight prong recessed 2 5/8. Priced for pick-up. Thanks.


----------



## tanguy34

is og still around


----------



## spook

4 13x7 rev straightlaced with 3 prong recessed shipped to tx 78626


----------



## FURDALE

so how much for 72 crosslace 13s with gold spokes no adapters and tires shipped to 40229


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

can you do the crosslace in 13X5.5's?


----------



## sharky_510

How much for some 13X7 cross lace tan dish chrome nipples gold spokes tan hub ship to 94536


----------



## CAR72

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


How much for all chrome 14' set complete set with 2 prong knockoffs


----------



## ChocolateThriller

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for these in 14x6 but instead make the red areas grey shipped to 77477??


----------



## mr.regal

how much 4 some 100 spokes the spokes in gold n the knockoffs also give the price 4 some 72 str8 spokes the same way


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

how much for 5 13/7s blue spoke purple nipple cross lace with 2 ear with spot for chip shipped to paso robles ca 93446 pm please........thank you


----------



## mr gonzalez

*847*

how much for a white adapthers and the tool that put on the knock off bullets


----------



## dads86regal

How much for 72 spoke cross lace sent to area code 85224 phoenix az


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

you got a price for 4, 14x7 all gold? Pm me thanks


----------



## Moe Built

How much for a set of, 13x7 with Traffic yellow spokes?


----------



## AGUILAR3

_*OG Wires last post was in March and he hasn't been logged on since April. It's safe to say he is either out of business or not dealing with LayItLow anymore. Stop bumping this worthless topic already.*_


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

how much are chrome 13 and 14 nowadays??.


----------



## fool2

AGUILAR3 said:


> _*OG Wires last post was in March and he hasn't been logged on since April. It's safe to say he is either out of business or not dealing with LayItLow anymore. Stop bumping this worthless topic already.*_


nobody read past the first page


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

theres 800 mods on here they should close or remove it..there alot of dead topics around here..


----------



## townbizzness

pm price cross lace 13x7 blk hub n dish ?


----------



## tanguy34

og is still open and still selling rims as of last week dont know why they dont pm people back maybe he is sick of the bs on here i think


----------



## BUD

If OG comes back he can PM me and I'll open this topic back up.


----------



## TopDogg

John at OG Wire called me this morning. He told me he has been very busy at his office and did not have time to respond to everyone's questions, but he has been responding to all of the PM's he receives. He is still in business and business has been good. He did ask me to tell everyone that he will be on Layitlow more often to answer everyone's questions and continue selling his wheels at low prices for Layitlow members.


----------



## TopDogg

OG's on 5.20's


----------



## DeltaDevil88

TopDogg said:


> John at OG Wire called me this morning. He told me he has been very busy at his office and did not have time to respond to everyone's questions, but he has been responding to all of the PM's he receives. He is still in business and business has been good. He did ask me to tell everyone that he will be on Layitlow more often to answer everyone's questions and continue selling his wheels at low prices for Layitlow members.


 Thanks for the update TD! PM sent to OG


----------



## johnnie65

How much for one 13x7 chrome rim and hub with black powder coated spokes. Just one rim shipped to fresno, ca 93722? Don't need the adpter but need kock off.


----------



## tanguy34

john is has look out for me and my rims thanks john love my rims


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


 I didn't get anything


----------



## Moe Built

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I didn't get anything


Same here no reply


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I didn't get anything


sorry for the delay pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## fool2

any more code word discounts for layitlow? :naughty:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

fool2 said:


> any more code word discounts for layitlow? :naughty:


not at the moment but when we do you guys will be the 1st to know.:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## TopDogg

Just received my parts, "Thanks John", I appreciate the quick response and very quick shipping. 
I'll be needing some 14" - 72 spoke wire wheels real soon.


----------



## Gus D

Any 72 spoke straight lace 13"X7", if so what's the price and is local pic up available?


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

you got a price for 4, 14x7 100 spoke all gold? Pm me thanks​


----------



## bump512

clean brah!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Gus D said:


> Any 72 spoke straight lace 13"X7", if so what's the price and is local pic up available?


pm sent


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

thanks for the PM great price, will grab these around springtime thanks again


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Rags_87Caddy said:


> thanks for the PM great price, will grab these around springtime thanks again


N/P let me know when your ready!


----------



## olskulow

Do you Carry 13x5


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> N/P let me know when your ready!


yes we have 13x5.5:thumbsup: let me know.


----------



## Moe Built

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


Sweet!:fool2:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## ChocolateThriller

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


HOW MUCH FOR THIS RIM IN 14x6 THEY NEED TO FIT A 94 FLEETWOOD BUT INSTEAD OF THE GREEN I WANT CHROME SHIPPED TO 77477?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ChocolateThriller said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THIS RIM IN 14x6 THEY NEED TO FIT A 94 FLEETWOOD BUT INSTEAD OF THE GREEN I WANT CHROME SHIPPED TO 77477?


PM SENT:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliforniaRags

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes?


----------



## jbladez

How much 4 some 13x7 black/white/chrome


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CaliforniaRags said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes?


pm sent!


----------



## RAMIREZ512

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


How much for 13x7 reverse chrome wire wheels for 2000 toyota corolla shippped to 78666


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

RAMIREZ512 said:


> How much for 13x7 reverse chrome wire wheels for 2000 toyota corolla shippped to 78666


 PM sent


----------



## johnnie65

Do you still do anodizing?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

johnnie65 said:


> Do you still do anodizing?


let me know what color you want homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

these are nice rims


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Low4Life94 said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for either one of these 13"sets to 48601....


 iwould rock these rims if i could


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt these og rims are they cheaper then the daytons


----------



## ~JALISCO~

whats the ticket on the 72 crosslace


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

want to buy 1 13 inch chrome 100 spke rim,shipd ta ky?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

~JALISCO~ said:


> whats the ticket on the 72 crosslace




x2 uffin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> iwould rock these rims if i could


you can rock these wheels give me a call ask for john 562-926-4444


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

elca on ten switch said:


> want to buy 1 13 inch chrome 100 spke rim,shipd ta ky?


i need a zip code thanks!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## bacardi silver

how much for 13x7 chrome and gold combination on spokes only?


----------



## marquis_on_3

14 x 7 how much shipped to 44144?


----------



## latinxs

you guys going to the lowrider show with a booth?


----------



## indyzmosthated

marquis_on_3 said:


> 13x7 shipped to 47201


----------



## timlemos

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


14x7 shipped to 32907


----------



## .TODD

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for the black


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

bacardi silver said:


> how much for 13x7 chrome and gold combination on spokes only?


i would need to know how you want the combination to be short spokes chrome long spokes gold?
short spokes gold long spokes every other gold? give me a zip code as well so i can get you a shipped price


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

.TODD said:


> how much for the black


can you tell me the exact wheel and also what size, zip code will help as well.


----------



## AGUILAR3

are the gold parts you use pre-dipped before you get them or do you have then plated yourself?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

AGUILAR3 said:


> are the gold parts you use pre-dipped before you get them or do you have then plated yourself?


They are not pre dipped all US GOLD PLATING HERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## lilphill619

Could you pm me a price on 13x7 reverse all chrome with ko and adapters? I can pick up I'm local.


----------



## davidcarmen

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


 Need the same quote


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

davidcarmen said:


> Need the same quote


can you post a picture of the wheel you need a quote on?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

marquis_on_3 said:


> 14 x 7 how much shipped to 44144?


PM SENT on all that asked


----------



## davidcarmen

all chrome 13x7 77591 and 72 cross lace


----------



## indyzmosthated

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> PM SENT on all that asked


i didnt get one


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

davidcarmen said:


> all chrome 13x7 77591 and 72 cross lace


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

indyzmosthated said:


> i didnt get one


i dont see your post or pm please let me know what color or picture you are talking about.


----------



## gee_rydes

Need a set of 18's for my Cad. cross lace available?
ready to buy tomorrow

all chrome


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

gee_rydes said:


> Need a set of 18's for my Cad. cross lace available?
> ready to buy tomorrow
> 
> all chrome


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## djskillz214

sent a pm for info on 13s ...heard alot of good things bout yalls wheels from ppl ive 
had daytons chinas roadsters and more like yalls variety and prices


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

djskillz214 said:


> sent a pm for info on 13s ...heard alot of good things bout yalls wheels from ppl ive
> had daytons chinas roadsters and more like yalls variety and prices


pm sent!


----------



## carmar634

Looking for 13x7 Rev. Chrome dish candy blue spoke only need price ship to 91978!


----------



## 3wishz

14X 7 REVERSE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE ALL CHROME
ZENITH KNOCK OFF
SHIPPED TO 93703


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

carmar634 said:


> Looking for 13x7 Rev. Chrome dish candy blue spoke only need price ship to 91978!


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

3wishz said:


> 14X 7 REVERSE 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE ALL CHROME
> ZENITH KNOCK OFF
> SHIPPED TO 93703


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

13x7 reverse 72 cross lace aqua colored spokes
shipped 94565


----------



## johnnie65

Looking just for one left and right 2 wing k/o chrome. Don't need wheel chip or adapters. If u sell the 2, how much shipped to 93722?


----------



## CustomMachines

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>



are these candy powdercoated??


----------



## Tingy

How much for all chrome 13s


----------



## Mr Cucho

Need prise on some 14x7 center gold n usa gold thx!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

6T5 SHARK said:


> 13x7 reverse 72 cross lace aqua colored spokes
> shipped 94565


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CustomMachines said:


> are these candy powdercoated??


it is a custom sample powder coat with flakes :boink:


----------



## reyc1977

how much for 72 cross laced with center pagon gold?????????????????


----------



## lowdeville

How much for 2 14x6 + 2 14x7 gold barrel,hub,+ white spokes?
See next postuffin:


----------



## lowdeville

1979grandprix said:


> *DUDE THOUS ARE HELLA CLEAN ASS HELL I WANT SOME LIKE* THIS :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


Actually like these,gold barrel though.


----------



## davidcarmen

need 13x7 rims and zenith spinner without the adapter shipped to 77591


----------



## davidcarmen

oh yeah all chrome


----------



## SouthSide76

How much for a set of all chrome with white spokes 13x7 rev. With all acc. Shipped to 64030


----------



## furby714

how much 13z crosslaced gold nipps


----------



## KAKALAK

1979grandprix said:


> *DUDE THOUS ARE HELLA CLEAN ASS HELL I WANT SOME LIKE* THIS :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: :0


man I wasnt a fan of painted rims but since I seen this one I think they are growing on me :happysad: I'd definitly put those on my caddy!!!!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

reyc1977 said:


> how much for 72 cross laced with center pagon gold?????????????????


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowdeville said:


> Actually like these,gold barrel though.


so the same exact wheel like in the picture?


----------



## lowdeville

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> so the same exact wheel like in the picture?


No white on the barrel,just white spokes.


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

HOW MUCH FOR ALL GOLD STRAIGHT LACE 13S NO ADAPTER OR KO SHIPPED TO 95376 THANKS BRO


----------



## Big Juan

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>


Need a set for a 93 fleetwood brougham 13x7 straight lace with tires shipped to 79924.Pm me with price please


----------



## Big Hollywood

13X7 Reverse 72-spoke cross-lace, black spokes and black dish (chrome lip, chrome nipples, chrome hub). No hardware, to 98116 please boss


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

TRUNKWORKS said:


> HOW MUCH FOR ALL GOLD STRAIGHT LACE 13S NO ADAPTER OR KO SHIPPED TO 95376 THANKS BRO


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big Juan said:


> Need a set for a 93 fleetwood brougham 13x7 straight lace with tires shipped to 79924.Pm me with price please





Big Hollywood said:


> 13X7 Reverse 72-spoke cross-lace, black spokes and black dish (chrome lip, chrome nipples, chrome hub). No hardware, to 98116 please boss


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

2 quotes 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke with recess hex KO and wrench to 75078

Same exact order but 13x7 to 75078

Thanks for quick response and great customer service OG!


----------



## IN YA MOUF

20x8 rev all chrome.. hamush??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DeltaDevil88 said:


> 2 quotes 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke with recess hex KO and wrench to 75078
> 
> Same exact order but 13x7 to 75078
> 
> Thanks for quick response and great customer service OG!


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

IN YA MOUF said:


> 20x8 rev all chrome.. hamush??


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

KAKALAK said:


> man I wasnt a fan of painted rims but since I seen this one I think they are growing on me :happysad: I'd definitly put those on my caddy!!!!


hit me up!


----------



## lowdeville

lowdeville said:


> No white on the barrel,just white spokes.


:dunno:
Can u make these?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowdeville said:


> :dunno:
> Can u make these?


yes we cab make them pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## gibby64

Might have already been asked, but do you carry 14x6 cross laced? if so, pm me price of 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 cross all chrome reversed with zenith style 2 bar recessed center to 75701. THANKS!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

gibby64 said:


> Might have already been asked, but do you carry 14x6 cross laced? if so, pm me price of 2 14x6 and 2 14x7 cross all chrome reversed with zenith style 2 bar recessed center to 75701. THANKS!


pm sent!


----------



## Mr.Brown

Price on 13x7 all chrome shipped to 85365? are the wheels in stock ready to ship?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Mr.Brown said:


> Price on 13x7 all chrome shipped to 85365? are the wheels in stock ready to ship?


yes we do have them in stock ready to ship pm sent!


----------



## olds_low302

how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome with 2 bar zenith ko's shipped to 19709? thanks


----------



## emalio

Need wheels for a 63 impala with rear skirt. Will I have to go 14x6 on the rear?

Can you give me a price on a set of 14s Reverse 72 spoke cross lace - all chrome. 

Can you organize tires to be put on also. I'm in Australia and would like some wheels fitted with tires shipped to my Importer in LA who will throw them in the boot before shipping the car.

Thanks


----------



## playboi13

price on 1 13x7 reverse 100 spoke .. just the wheel, i have adapter and knockoff.. all black outer w black long spoke, chrome nipple short spoke and hub shipped to 85201 az


----------



## impalalover64

Just ordered a set of Five. Cant wait...:biggrin:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

olds_low302 said:


> how much for a set of 14x7 all chrome with 2 bar zenith ko's shipped to 19709? thanks


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

we have a set of black spokes ready to go pm me if you guys are interested


----------



## latinxs

price check on a set of 13x7 shipped to 83687. with 3 bar knock off recces


----------



## impalalover64

The wheels arrive today, Great quality very satisfied. Thanks OG. Fast shipping too...:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

latinxs said:


> price check on a set of 13x7 shipped to 83687. with 3 bar knock off recces


pm sent!


----------



## king debo

(2) - 14x7 & (2) - 14x6 shipped to 45356 - got my own adapters and spinners


----------



## lowlinc93

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> we have a set of black spokes ready to go pm me if you guys are interested


How much??


----------



## Foolish818

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> we have a set of black spokes ready to go pm me if you guys are interested


 how much for these no shipping ill pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

king debo said:


> (2) - 14x7 & (2) - 14x6 shipped to 45356 - got my own adapters and spinners


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## Psycho631

IN YA MOUF said:


> 20x8 rev all chrome.. hamush??


Any pics of these?


----------



## fidecaddy

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> we have a set of black spokes ready to go pm me if you guys are interested


 How much shipped to Ca 93901


----------



## CALIBOY 95

how much for a set of powder coated black dish and hub with chrome spokes with zenith style knockoff in 13x7's shipped to 76543?


----------



## timlemos

.


OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for the black and green shipped to 32907 and what color is that green? Thanks


----------



## m0y316

What's a set of chrome 15's going for


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

fidecaddy said:


> How much shipped to Ca 93901





CALIBOY 95 said:


> how much for a set of powder coated black dish and hub with chrome spokes with zenith style knockoff in 13x7's shipped to 76543?





m0y316 said:


> What's a set of chrome 15's going for





timlemos said:


> .
> 
> How much for the black and green shipped to 32907 and what color is that green? Thanks


pm sent guys sorry for the delay! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## andrez

how much would it be for 13 by 7 cross laced all chrome? shipped to 95776


----------



## Ese Caqui

I need 5 13x7s with two prong KOs shipped to 87121.


----------



## 97marquis

can i get a price for a set of 13x7 crossed laced shipped to 30044 and how muchfor the ones you posted the ones with the black center????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

97marquis said:


> can i get a price for a set of 13x7 crossed laced shipped to 30044 and how muchfor the ones you posted the ones with the black center????


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Can you PM me a price on all chrome 72 spoke crosslaced please. Couldn't find them on the website.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

yetti said:


> Can you PM me a price on all chrome 72 spoke crosslaced please. Couldn't find them on the website.


pm sent!


----------



## EIGHT TRACC

price for 14x7 72 spoke burgandy spokes or 100 spoke straight lace w/ burgandy spokes


----------



## Detailers

How much for a set of all chrome 14 X 7 reverse cross spoke sent to 79762?


----------



## [email protected]

How much for 13by7 chrome with blue spokes like the ones above shipped tO 20111 please lmk thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

EIGHT TRACC said:


> price for 14x7 72 spoke burgandy spokes or 100 spoke straight lace w/ burgandy spokes


pm sent! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

[email protected] said:


> How much for 13by7 chrome with blue spokes like the ones above shipped tO 20111 please lmk thanks


pm sent!


----------



## BLVD BULLY

Price on 13 7 all blak with chrome spokes n two prong shiped to hou tx.


----------



## Big Bruce

How much for some center golds and all golds 13s??? Pm me


----------



## 87'luxury

How much for a set of 5 cross laced 72 spoke 13x7 reversed all chrome with 3 wing chip insert knock offs? Sent to 76114.... Pm me please and thank you


----------



## 83MCinBmore

what color wheel emblems you have in stock? need something in maroon 2 1/4


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

BLVD BULLY said:


> Price on 13 7 all blak with chrome spokes n two prong shiped to hou tx.


pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big Bruce said:


> How much for some center golds and all golds 13s??? Pm me


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## LatinStyle86

how much for a single 14" deep dish, chrome dish, chrome spokes, gold hub and nipples? shipped to 95341?


----------



## fons

Pm me a price 4 set of 13/7 72 spoke all chrome cross lace with Z style knock off. Ship to 48209 and how soon can u ship.?


----------



## Detailers

Recieved our 14x7 cross lace set yesterday. It was fast shipping too. Thank, the rims look great!


----------



## stuntn65ss

prices for these sets but the blue one in red, and a all l chrome set wit chips. how much each set. also i need two in each set to fit my 65 wit skirts so maybe 13x5??? how much each set for pickup?????


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

price on center golds and all gold 13's no acc's ?


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY said:


> price on center golds and all gold 13's no acc's ?


X2 on price


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Detailers said:


> Recieved our 14x7 cross lace set yesterday. It was fast shipping too. Thank, the rims look great!


post of some pics for me :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

What the price on 13x7 all chrome rim, hub and k/o with black powder coated spoke shipped to 93722? Is the a diff in price if I wanted a black powder coat rim/dish with black spoke and chrome nipples, hub and k/o? Want them in 72 cross lace!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

do yall do the knock off with the chevy emblem on them


----------



## heck85

how much for the 13'z center golds no accs...like the ones on this page............thankz pm me


----------



## jtek

your website doesnt show the cross lace 72,s as an option is that gonna be updated or are these wheels only offered for a short time?


----------



## machine

Looking for a set of 13's cross lace all chrome shipped to 34120 and also do you have them in stock.


----------



## hydrocity903

need a price on 1 13x7 pepsi blue spokes and a price on a set of pepsi blue dish and hub shipped to 75602


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

How much for the all gold with BLK spokes shipped to Dallas Tx 75211 ?? 13' just like the ones in the pic ^^^^ 

Had an account with y'all awhile back


----------



## Az Lowrider

Can you pm the price for a set of 4 13/7's w/ acc w/ pepsi blue hub and nipples chrome dish and spokes pepsi blue lip shown in pics above and 2 prong k/o w/ chevy emblem for a 51 chevy deluxe w/skirts,
also a set of 4 13/7's w acc w/ chrome spoke and dish, high gloss jet black hub, lip and nipples and 3 prong k/o with buick emblem for an 81 buick regal shipped to south AZ 85615 per set thanks


----------



## brn2ridelo

Do you sell a zenith style knock off that will fit a 2-1/2 size chip ?
If so how much shipped to 92225


----------



## 817PETE

Price on 13*7 cross lace black spokes with two bar knockoffs and black dish except lips to Fortworth Texas 76115:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

How much for some all crome 13.5s without knockoffs and with out adapters?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## 817PETE

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


 thats clean thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Mr. Inglewood said:


> How much for some all crome 13.5s without knockoffs and with out adapters?


pm sent!


----------



## Az95833

Need a price and eta on 13x7's all chrome crosslace . And is there a local pick up ?


----------



## UCE*EP

price on13X7 72spokes or 100spokes cross lace and straight lace with tires shipped to 09366...all chrome thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Az95833 said:


> Need a price and eta on 13x7's all chrome crosslace . And is there a local pick up ?


pm sent!


----------



## Eazy

Whats up OGwire... I ordered some 13's from you about 2 years ago and need another... 

Shoot me a price on ONE CHROME 13x7 WHITE NIPPLE WHITE HUB shipped to 63138. NO HARDWARE. JUST THE WHEEL.

Thanks.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

COULD I GET A PRICE FOR SOME 13X7 CROSS LACE, CROME. 78154


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Eazy said:


> Whats up OGwire... I ordered some 13's from you about 2 years ago and need another...
> 
> Shoot me a price on ONE CHROME 13x7 WHITE NIPPLE WHITE HUB shipped to 63138. NO HARDWARE. JUST THE WHEEL.
> 
> Thanks.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

we have a set of these ready to go no build time pm me with zip code thanks!


----------



## Made3i0n5Dade

What's the ticket for 5 13x7 orange hubs and nipples w 2 bar knockoffs shipped to 33161. Thanks bro


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Made3i0n5Dade said:


> What's the ticket for 5 13x7 orange hubs and nipples w 2 bar knockoffs shipped to 33161. Thanks bro


pm sent!


----------



## showtimeduecerag

Price on chrome 72 spokes13x7 crosslaced with black spokes and bowtie ko shipped to 98058. Also a set of all chrome 72 crosslaced?


----------



## Brow~N~flunC

how much for some all crome 100 spoke 5-13.5s shipped to 31768 ?


----------



## TUKINSTANG

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> we have a set of these ready to go no build time pm me with zip code thanks!


HOW MUCH SHIPPED 71459


----------



## DeltaDevil88

PayPal ready looking for a good price on a set 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke to 75078


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Pm me on a 13x7 true spoke OG ship to 91325
Or local pick up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Pm sent! let me know if i missed any one! Happy Holidays!


----------



## 86 Limited

what your pricing on 20 inch wires for a g-body? not rev or fwd offset, just standard. 100 or 150 spoke. thanks


----------



## cheechaz87

can i please get a price on 2 14x7 and 2 14x6 cross lace with the hub and dish painted thanks


----------



## Big Hollywood

set of ALL black 13x7 reverse w/chrome nipples to 98116, separate quote for 100's, and 72 cross-lace please


----------



## djnonsense

do you guys do 13x7 reversed 72 spokes straight laced?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent! :thumbsup: and Happy New Years!


----------



## crush68

looking fo 6 lug adapters for my 37 how much i'm in san francisco


----------



## LIL-SPANKS

How much for 13x7 like this wit brandy wine spokes?


----------



## johnnie65

how much for 17's. all chrome with gold spokes, hub and k/o? shipped to 93722? or picked up?


----------



## djnonsense

how much for a set of 13x7 reversed all chrome for a g body shipped to 75062?


----------



## djnonsense

100 spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

crush68 said:


> looking fo 6 lug adapters for my 37 how much i'm in san francisco


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

LIL-SPANKS said:


> View attachment 415782
> 
> How much for 13x7 like this wit brandy wine spokes?


pm sent!


----------



## umlolo

*gonna be in southern cali this weekend*

need a price on 13 inch chrome and a price for 13 inch center gold need to know if your open on saturday pm me prices and adress for pickup please zenith 2 blade knock off


----------



## BigVics58

whats the price on these not shipped. with accessories


----------



## m_rod10

Nice......


----------



## BigVics58

:yes: they'd look good on the 8


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

BigVics58 said:


> whats the price on these not shipped. with accessories


pm sent!


----------



## lone star

BigVics58 said:


> whats the price on these not shipped. with accessories


what would that lace pattern be called? is that missing front spokes or am i missing something


----------



## lowsraiders

how much for some 13 100 spokes black and chrome shiped to 89512


----------



## jjaassoonnguy

any 1oo spoke?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lone star said:


> what would that lace pattern be called? is that missing front spokes or am i missing something


pm sent!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

BigVics58 said:


> whats the price on these not shipped. with accessories


Whats price on these shipped to seattle 98178 no ko's or adapters th#y are 72 x lace right....13's


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

phillip_ndrsn said:


> Whats price on these shipped to seattle 98178 no ko's or adapters th#y are 72 x lace right....13's


pm sent!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

any tax time specials


----------



## DeltaDevil88

83lac-va-beach said:


> any tax time specials


+1 Whats the ticket on (2) 13x7 100 spoke chrome no KO's or accy to 75078


----------



## gema68

*REALLY NICE WHEELS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK*


----------



## regal.1980

U


OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> u


How much for 5 13 x 7 100 spokes in the same set up as the red in yellow. Also need to price for 5 13 x 7 72 spoke straight lace in the same patt


----------



## regal.1980

Shipped to 74129. Thanks


----------



## adr94cadillac

What's the price on something like this


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

regal.1980 said:


> U
> 
> How much for 5 13 x 7 100 spokes in the same set up as the red in yellow. Also need to price for 5 13 x 7 72 spoke straight lace in the same patt


you mean the red and chrome?


----------



## trippleOGalex

how much for a set of 13x7 crossed laced with acc and 2prong zenith looking knock off shipped to 20110?


----------



## regal.1980

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> you mean the red and chrome?


Yes. I want the red to be yellow. I put a pic of some chrome wheels with red dish and hub. Same set up just want them yellow instead


----------



## jtreb8240

How much for set of 14x7 with all grey dish black nipples black hub chrome spokes shipped to ohio


----------



## HND_Loco

adr94cadillac said:


> What's the price on something like this
> View attachment 424903


X2 plus shipping to Long Beach?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

gema68 said:


> *REALLY NICE WHEELS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK*


*Thanks for the good feedback! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant

Could i get a price for 13x7 like these blue ones but in Orange?


----------



## 505transplant

adr94cadillac said:


> What's the price on something like this
> View attachment 424903


Like this but with regular spokes


----------



## ghettoslick1

Hey homie how much for 2 13x5.5 and 2 13x7 100 spoke with accessories all gold shipped to 19134


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

505transplant said:


> Like this but with regular spokes


pm sent


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

gold nipples and hub to 86401?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> gold nipples and hub to 86401?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## biggie84

How much for a set of 100 spoke 13x7 chrome shipped to 75228


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

biggie84 said:


> How much for a set of 100 spoke 13x7 chrome shipped to 75228


pm sent!


----------



## davidcarmen

u got any baby blue rims that customers returned , just thought i ask before i buy a set of knock offs


----------



## %candy mobile%

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for a set shipped to 87121 with the kos in the pic


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

davidcarmen said:


> u got any baby blue rims that customers returned , just thought i ask before i buy a set of knock offs


sorry david not at this time!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

%candy mobile% said:


> how much for a set shipped to 87121 with the kos in the pic


pm sent!


----------



## Johnny562

Price for chrome 13x5 with gold nips? Would be picked up. Need some asap.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS

How much 14/7 gold nipples and gold hub 72 spokes x lace to 76117


----------



## ILLVILLE

PM SENT


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CHEVY45467SS said:


> How much 14/7 gold nipples and gold hub 72 spokes x lace to 76117


pm sent!


----------



## neto 65

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>




HOW MUCH FOR A SET LIKE THIS WITH KNOCK OFFS AND EVERYTHING SHIPPED TO 85008?


----------



## Purple Haze

How much for the blue dish and back spokes in 13 shipped to 67210?


----------



## cld208

How much for chrome 13x7 cross lace 72 spokes shipped to 83605


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

I need a set of 13 x 7 and 14x 7 shipped to 23464 let me know


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Purple Haze said:


> How much for the blue dish and back spokes in 13 shipped to 67210?


pm sent!


----------



## NATIVE MONEY

How much for 5 rims 13/7 cross lace The aqua blue or pepsi blue ones with gold nipples blue spokes chrome and blue dish chrome hub and gold two ear knock off with open space for chips shipped too 93446 please pm me thank you and also what is the turn around time if possible thanks again


----------



## C-LO9492

*How much for 13X7 all chrome shipped to Texas 76108??*


----------



## lilzuess

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>


What's the price on 13s or 14s chrome


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

NATIVE MONEY said:


> How much for 5 rims 13/7 cross lace The aqua blue or pepsi blue ones with gold nipples blue spokes chrome and blue dish chrome hub and gold two ear knock off with open space for chips shipped too 93446 please pm me thank you and also what i
> s the turn around time if possible thanks again


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

C-LO9492 said:


> *How much for 13X7 all chrome shipped to Texas 76108??*


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lilzuess said:


> What's the price on 13s or 14s chrome


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Big Bruce

Pm me the price On them cross spoke with the black lip and hub ??


----------



## bomba

Hey OG, How much for a set of reversed 13x7 cross laced 72 spoke all chrome with 3 wing knock off sent to New Zealand?


----------



## BIG

SUP OG CINDY IN YOUR THE OFFICE COULD NOT HELP MAY YOU CAN I DONT HAVE THE BOXES NO MORE BUT CAN YOU TILL IF THESE RIMS ARE YOUR BY THE STAMPS AND STICKER ?


----------



## caprice on dz

what size chips do you spinners take?


----------



## bump512

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


love the blue!!!


----------



## 83MCinBmore

any burgandy wheel chips in stock?


----------



## 1SEXY80

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


PM me a price of 13s for crossed lace and straight lace shipped to 93307


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big Bruce said:


> Pm me the price On them cross spoke with the black lip and hub ??


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

caprice on dz said:


> what size chips do you spinners take?


2 1/4 inch


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

83MCinBmore said:


> any burgandy wheel chips in stock?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

1SEXY80 said:


> PM me a price of 13s for crossed lace and straight lace shipped to 93307


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## CROWNROYAL

How much for 72 straight lace 13s and 14s.....


----------



## 1SEXY80

I couldnt put picture on a PM. Here are the two seperate ones. 13s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CROWNROYAL said:


> How much for 72 straight lace 13s and 14s.....


pm sent!


----------



## chevythang

*72 spoke lace*

How much for a set shipped to 76107 all chrome?


----------



## DJ Englewood

How much 4 13x7 straight lace black hub and nippels shipped to 60430 
And do they have the dayton offset


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

chevythang said:


> How much for a set shipped to 76107 all chrome?


pm sent!


----------



## lowc

how much for a set of 72 straight lace 13x7 al chrome with the back spokes turquoise blue and a set of all chrome 72 straight lace 13x7 shipped to 79925


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowc said:


> how much for a set of 72 straight lace 13x7 al chrome with the back spokes turquoise blue and a set of all chrome 72 straight lace 13x7 shipped to 79925


pm sent!


----------



## caddydaddy505

14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

caddydaddy505 said:


> 14x7 cross lace shipped to 77531.need a few different qoutes.1 with mint green nips & hub. 2nd all chrome w/stainless spokes. both with & without acc.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here you go george.


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Need a set of powder coated red dish and hub with chrome spokes with zenith style knockoff in 13x7's 100 spokes shipped to 76543? ready to order homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Need a set of powder coated red dish and hub with chrome spokes with zenith style knockoff in 13x7's 100 spokes shipped to 76543? ready to order homie


pm sent! uffin:


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Payment sent!


----------



## regal ryda

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Payment sent!


So you gonna be on the streets when I get home huh? since you hiding pics


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


 how much for the blue ones? Im in so cal so dont trip on the shipping ill go get em


----------



## CALIBOY 95

regal ryda said:


> So you gonna be on the streets when I get home huh? since you hiding pics


You know it mane!!! aint nobody hiding pics mane i'll send em to ur email


----------



## browninthe810

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> how much for the black ones at the top shipped to 48519 ?


----------



## johnnie65

How much for 13x7 100 spke all chrome w/ powder coat black spke and k/o or 72 xlace all chrome w/ black spoke and k/o shipped to 93722 or picked up. And the the turn around time if order placed? Lmk, thanks


----------



## Big Bruce

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> here you go george.


how much for the all golds can u pm me price ???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

FINESTCARCLUB said:


> how much for the blue ones? Im in so cal so dont trip on the shipping ill go get em


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

browninthe810 said:


> FINESTCARCLUB said:
> 
> 
> 
> how much for the black ones at the top shipped to 48519 ?
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!
Click to expand...


----------



## BigLos

How much for a set of these exact rims but with gold spokes in the front instead of chrome and with a octagon k/o? I'll pick up, no need for delivery.









And how much for a set of this exact style rim but instead of the red color, I want them blue color with octagon k/o. I'll pick up, no need for delivery.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

how much for plastic chips


----------



## CPT BOY

How much for some 13s nipples and hub powder coat mellon yellow


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CPT BOY said:


> How much for some 13s nipples and hub powder coat mellon yellow


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> how much for plastic chips


we only carry die cast metal chips like these http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EMB


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

Are u all going to be doing another Layitlow special on the web site anytime???


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

We are looking into some kind of special for our Layitlow members but have not decided at the moment. we will keep you guys posted. maybe a free give away or something.


----------



## Bear

:h5:


OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> We are looking into some kind of special for our Layitlow members but have not decided at the moment. we will keep you guys posted. maybe a free give away or something.


----------



## 423flako

how much for some all chrom 13ns with gold nips or chrome with blue nips


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

423flako said:


> how much for some all chrom 13ns with gold nips or chrome with blue nips


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## RO68RAG

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


a bro how much for some red ones like these 13x7? gracias


----------



## Llerenas1960s

how much for some all golds


----------



## chevy*boi

Need a price for the Chrome with green spokes 14X6, and this will work on a big body no rub correct?


----------



## firme50

How much for 13x7 all chrome and chrome with gold nipples to 95758


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> how much for some all golds


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

chevy*boi said:


> Need a price for the Chrome with green spokes 14X6, and this will work on a big body no rub correct?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

firme50 said:


> How much for 13x7 all chrome and chrome with gold nipples to 95758


pm sent!


----------



## CALIBOY 95

Just got my rims in! Perfect! thanks!


----------



## RO68RAG

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


NO PM FOR ME?


----------



## raul123

how much fo some 14x7 cross lace


----------



## Drew513Ryder

how much for 13x7 all chrome gold spokes and nipples


----------



## Elco

How much for some 13x7 all chrome shipped to 84120


----------



## johnnie65

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> We are looking into some kind of special for our Layitlow members but have not decided at the moment. we will keep you guys posted. maybe a free give away or something.



sounds really good "og wire wheels". how about like a small discount? free shipping? something like: "if you buy a set of of rims any size or style before _______ you get ______ ." just a thought. if not, its koo. im very interested in xlace, but not sure yet. but keep up the great work. you guys make some badd ass rims.:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Just got my rims in! Perfect! thanks!


:h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

RO68RAG said:


> NO PM FOR ME?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

raul123 said:


> how much fo some 14x7 cross lace


pm sent!


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for this red ones 14x7 n a set with chrome dish..


----------



## AUSSIE7

Can you do fwd offset? Your website only has standard and reverse


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Hoebmuch for the red ones in 14 n a set of 17


BigLos said:


> How much for a set of these exact rims but with gold spokes in the front instead of chrome and with a octagon k/o? I'll pick up, no need for delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how much for a set of this exact style rim but instead of the red color, I want them blue color with octagon k/o. I'll pick up, no need for delivery.


----------



## CALIBOY 95

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


Just the way i pictured them thanks!!!


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3

How much for a set of 13 with gold centers shipped to 75941


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> How much for this red ones 14x7 n a set with chrome dish..


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Just the way i pictured them thanks!!!


Glad you approve! :thumbsup: cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## lokest_620

OG rimz suck, me an my homeboy both ordered a set of 13x7 rev knockoffs an in no time soon we each had 1 rim that tha spokes wer breakin an fallin out


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> here you go george.


Sup og wire wheels how much for these & on per rim price also in box me


----------



## edwardmack_88lac

lowdeville said:


> Actually like these,gold barrel though.


How much for these but the dish all gold but spokes still white


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

edwardmack_88lac said:


> Sup og wire wheels how much for these & on per rim price also in box me


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

edwardmack_88lac said:


> How much for these but the dish all gold but spokes still white


do you have a picture for me so i know what wheel you are talking about.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Rolling Chevys

how much for some 72 straight lace 13's. thanks


----------



## pits n lowriders

Thanks for the rims got them faster then i thought i was


----------



## lamazdita

Pics of green dish ....green and chrome spokes?and shipped to 78227


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

how much for a set of 4 of these, also I need a right/red adapter for a 78 caprice 14" wheel lmk please


----------



## Big John 69

How much 13x7 100 spoke cross without accessories


----------



## DeltaDevil88

15x7 cross spoke all chrome to 75078


----------



## 62Impala13s

Love your wheels did all chrome 13x7's on my 62'. Can you post a example of your "Red Baron" color and will it match a stock 64 impala color? And is your painted "outer" option the whole dish of the rim? Looking to do 14x6/7 with red dish and long/short spokes.Thanks O.G.


----------



## S.O.S._903

can u make these in double cross lace ? And how much if u can?


----------



## johnnie65

Loving the color comboks of wheels OG! Very nice wheels.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Rolling Chevys said:


> how much for some 72 straight lace 13's. thanks


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pits n lowriders said:


> Thanks for the rims got them faster then i thought i was


:h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lamazdita said:


> Pics of green dish ....green and chrome spokes?and shipped to 78227


i only have pics of these
let me see if i could find some in our old pics
pm sent


----------



## 7duececaddy

How much for set of 14x6 72 cross lace?


----------



## haz 1

whats the price for 13"7"s


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

62Impala13s said:


> Love your wheels did all chrome 13x7's on my 62'. Can you post a example of your "Red Baron" color and will it match a stock 64 impala color? And is your painted "outer" option the whole dish of the rim? Looking to do 14x6/7 with red dish and long/short spokes.Thanks O.G.


i believe these are red baron but we can match your paint as long as you send us a sample


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

How much for a set of 13x7 72 crosslace?


----------



## 62Impala13s

Is this the painted "outer" option? And thanks for sending a example. Looks like it matches my 64' will be placing a order.


OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> i believe these are red baron but we can match your paint as long as you send us a sample


----------



## My98Lincoln

hEY CAN I GET A QUOTE ON TWO 14X7 WHEELS ONLY, GOLD NIPPLES, GOLD KO, WITH BOTH RIGHT ADAPTERS... sHIPPED TO 33830... pM ME...


----------



## jessjess

how much for some 13-7 all chrome shipped to 02125


----------



## Super Natural Rida Phx

What's up, looking for 1 13X7 chrome 72 spoke cross lace, just the rim shipped to 85282, phx area............... Thank's...............


----------



## Super Natural Rida Phx

What up from phoenix. Can i get a price on 1 13X7 chrome 72 spoke cross lace china, rim only to 85282, phx area, thank's.........


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

PM's sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here you go! Eric! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lo84regal

Price check on a set of 13x7 rev 100 spokes, jus wheels to tx 78332


----------



## Big John 69

Can I get a price on 13x7 cross lace no accessories


----------



## Super Natural Rida Phx

Wat up O.G, got my wheel, look's great. Thank you guy's, and thank's cindy............ Super Natural Phx, on the them twisty 13's 72 ya'll.... Get at em.................


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

can you do 13X5.5 cross lace?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big John 69 said:


> Can I get a price on 13x7 cross lace no accessories


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Super Natural Rida Phx said:


> Wat up O.G, got my wheel, look's great. Thank you guy's, and thank's cindy............ Super Natural Phx, on the them twisty 13's 72 ya'll.... Get at em.................


Thanks glad to hear you like the wheels! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## sharky_510

How much for some 13x7 gold spokes cross. rims only?


----------



## sharky_510

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much?


----------



## tone from 509

CALIBOY 95 said:


> Just the way i pictured them thanks!!!


How much for a set like these shipped 98901


----------



## southsiderider

How much for white dish and white hub in 13x7 rev shipped to 30236


----------



## T-Lo

could i please get a quote for four 13x7 reverse 72 spoke cross lace with the spokes done in the "pepsi" blue color shipped to 93304


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sharky_510 said:


> How much for some 13x7 gold spokes cross. rims only?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

southsiderider said:


> How much for white dish and white hub in 13x7 rev shipped to 30236


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

do you have a picture of the wheel you are talking about it?


----------



## droptop63

can i have price for 13 x7 72 spoke chrome with acc and price for 100 spoke also


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

How much for a a 15" gold wires an niples with chrome hub an dish pm reply.


----------



## OG62

How much for 100 spoke cross laced colored hub and nipples shipped to 83607


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

droptop63 said:


> can i have price for 13 x7 72 spoke chrome with acc and price for 100 spoke also


pm sent!


----------



## Txlow86

How much for a set of 100 spokes gold nipples to 78351 Thanks


----------



## locoloco62

How much for 100 spk 13s with tires shiped to 79705? Thanks.


----------



## 62Impala13s

Price on a set of 14x6s with painted long/short spokes with hardware/hammer to 49505? thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

13x7 72 spoke all gold, corona cream spokes 2 bar KO to 65202?


----------



## Dawg752

how much for a set of 13/7 72 spoke cross lace?


----------



## Dawg752

to 32909.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Txlow86 said:


> How much for a set of 100 spokes gold nipples to 78351 Thanks


pm sent!


----------



## carmar634

want some just like these same knock off and color exactly in 13x7 rev! how much? with local p/u


----------



## carmar634

ttt


----------



## classic68impala

how much for a set of 72 spokes CrossLace standard pm me


----------



## monte88carlo

price on set of 13/7 100 spokes with and with out tires to 83201


----------



## felixvalladares

How much for 13sx7 100 spoke with tires shipped to 76240


----------



## fullsize67

Can you do a cross lace in 14x7?


----------



## Hoppin' Hippo

How much for a set 13" 72 spoke reverse straight lace. Anodized purple barrel and hub chrome nipple and spokes. Shipped to Hawaii 96817..


----------



## 86 Limited

14x7 all chrome shipped to 95818? u sell tires? 175/70/14?


----------



## caprice on dz

I got a buddy at work who asked me to get a price quote for him, (4) 14x7 reverse 100 spoke, all spokes dark burgundy, everything else chrome, straight 2 bar with recess shipped to 21225


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

Need a price on 13s 72 spoke in orange need all 5 RIMS the same


OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Now accepting orders on 13x7 rev 72 spokes CrossLace
> 
> 562-926-4444
> 
> Pm for prices!</span>


----------



## SJ RIDER

Price for 13x7 black spoke w/tires no acc and price w/ acc thanks. Shipped 95127


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## biggtone

Price on 100 spokes 13/7 white in just the middle of the lip 2 bar with and without tires


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

biggtone said:


> Price on 100 spokes 13/7 white in just the middle of the lip 2 bar with and without tires


pm sent dont forget to join our free giveaway! 


Alright guys we got it up and running here is a link to join in on the raffle! just click here ----> https://www.ogrimsdirect.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=148

1, All you need is a Email account or a Facebook account to enter.
2, you must be a layitlow member for at least 6 months or longer to JOIN.
3, can only enter one time per member.


The winner will be generated randomly by a third party program on Jul 31st.
That link will also show the winner when the time comes! i will also post that info on here as well
Thats it for now good luck guys!

i will try to get one of the mods to cut and paste this on the 1st page.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


quote just like this pic w/ acc in 100 spoke, and also 72 spoke crossed shipped to va 23116 13x7 rev

thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

64_EC_STYLE said:


> quote just like this pic w/ acc in 100 spoke, and also 72 spoke crossed shipped to va 23116 13x7 rev
> 
> thanks


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## monte79

How much for thoes white and gold rims 14


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

U still got the 72 cross lace? Price with gold nips n hub


----------



## counterfit69

How much for a set of 13/7 ALL GOLDS?


----------



## carmar634

How much for 13x7 Rev candy blue hub,nipple,lip with bowtie chrome knk off with local p/u?


----------



## fons

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!:thumbsup:


Can u make some like this.








need the crosslace just like this.


----------



## B-EZEE

*prices on a 15x7 standard chrome just rim no acc shipped to 85043 and price on all 4*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uprisingbikeclub

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> how much for these on 13s????


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

monte79 said:


> How much for thoes white and gold rims 14


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pm sent to rest!


----------



## ernie

how much for the black cross lace? like the pic black and chrome.


----------



## 61neb

How much for a set of 100 spokes 13x7 chrome and a set of 72 spoke crosslace also chrome with and with out shipping 92201 thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ernie said:


> how much for the black cross lace? like the pic black and chrome.


 Black outer and black hubs or black outer and black spokes?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

61neb said:


> How much for a set of 100 spokes 13x7 chrome and a set of 72 spoke crosslace also chrome with and with out shipping 92201 thanks


Pm sent


----------



## ernie

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Black outer and black hubs or black outer and black spokes?


Black outer and spokes


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ernie said:


> Black outer and spokes


pm sent!


----------



## JUANCHO63

13X7 ALL CHROME CROSS LACE WITH 3 PRONG ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF PICKED UP?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

JUANCHO63 said:


> 13X7 ALL CHROME CROSS LACE WITH 3 PRONG ZENITH STYLE KNOCK OFF PICKED UP?





Pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75

All chrome 13x7s with 2 ear straight KO's shipped to 95334. I have a resale license if it makes a difference in price, please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## cruisethewhip

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome 100 spokes


----------



## marquis_on_3

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>




these in 14x7 shipped to 44144? also can u match paint chips on the blue?


----------



## Mr.lincoln

how much for a set of 13x7 all crome gold nipples gold knock off shipped to 30120??wab cross lace with same gold as 1st set....thanks.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

CHELADAS75 said:


> All chrome 13x7s with 2 ear straight KO's shipped to 95334. I have a resale license if it makes a difference in price, please pm me. Thanks.


pm sent!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for 13s like this shipped to 23456


----------



## 8016fo

13x7 reverse 100 spoke all chrome w/ 2 bar dome ko's shipped to 84096 ?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

83lac-va-beach said:


> how much for 13s like this shipped to 23456


pm sent!


----------



## pitbull166

13x7 all chrome shipped to 53105


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

pitbull166 said:


> 13x7 all chrome shipped to 53105


Pm sent!


----------



## young neff

How mutch for the 13x7 72 cross laced all.chrome.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## Rob760

13x7 all chrome picked up


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Rob760 said:


> 13x7 all chrome picked up


pm sent!


----------



## jtek

How much for a set of 14x7 rev 72 spoke crosslace chrome with gold nipple,hub,and gold 2 bar swept knockoffs with white and gold o.g chips shipped to 52722 thanks for your time


----------



## GANGSTER_36

CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON 13S CROSS LACE CENTER GOLDS... THANKS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

GANGSTER_36 said:


> CAN YOU PM A PRICE ON 13S CROSS LACE CENTER GOLDS... THANKS


pm sent!uffin:


----------



## ShaggyLoc

13x7 reverse 100 spoke gold nips/hub 94558.


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3

HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13X7 WITH 155/80 R13 SHIP TO TEXAS 78154


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ShaggyLoc said:


> 13x7 reverse 100 spoke gold nips/hub 94558.


pm sent!


----------



## solowrider

bump512 said:


> love the blue!!!


Are the blues ones painted?? What color is that??


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

solowrider said:


> Are the blues ones painted?? What color is that??


all of our colored wheels are powder coated :thumbsup: no paint here!


----------



## driftin'onamemory

price on 13x7 reversed cross lace black dish black hub chrome spoke and nipps..or gold nipps..need rims fast lemme know shipped to vegas89148


----------



## Big Hollywood

Price for a set of 13" reverse 72-spoke cross-lace, with black spokes to 98116 please


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

driftin'onamemory said:


> price on 13x7 reversed cross lace black dish black hub chrome spoke and nipps..or gold nipps..need rims fast lemme know shipped to vegas89148


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Big Hollywood said:


> Price for a set of 13" reverse 72-spoke cross-lace, with black spokes to 98116 please


pm sent!


----------



## caprice on dz

price on 14x7 100 spoke reverse all chrome with recess 2 bar zenith style shipped to 21225. if it makes a difference I allready have a set of addapters


----------



## lowlow177

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THESE 13X7 WITH 155/80 R13 SHIP TO TEXAS 78154


How much for some like these but black and chrome with Raider chips.. 13x7 with 155/80-R 13 shipped to 79938?? Thanks


----------



## 71 somosuno

DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THESE (2)14x7and (2)14x6 shipped to 53215 and how long to make them..


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

caprice on dz said:


> price on 14x7 100 spoke reverse all chrome with recess 2 bar zenith style shipped to 21225. if it makes a difference I allready have a set of addapters


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

lowlow177 said:


> How much for some like these but black and chrome with Raider chips.. 13x7 with 155/80-R 13 shipped to 79938?? Thanks


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

71 somosuno said:


> DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH FOR THESE (2)14x7and (2)14x6 shipped to 53215 and how long to make them..
> 
> 
> 
> pm sent!:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## spider97

on your website you have 6x5 adapters you have this in stock? looking to run 20s on a trailblazer


----------



## Hoppin'

Hey O.G.
How 'bout 2x 17x8.5 Standard well and 18x10 Deep well and 5 hole adapters 112mm Buildin' an Audi Low
Oh and thats goin' to Germany
How much for powder coating spokes black, nipples red and rims in gold

Thanks
Frank


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

spider97 said:


> on your website you have 6x5 adapters you have this in stock? looking to run 20s on a trailblazer


yes sir we have them in stock! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Hoppin' said:


> Hey O.G.
> How 'bout 2x 17x8.5 Standard well and 18x10 Deep well and 5 hole adapters 112mm Buildin' an Audi Low
> Oh and thats goin' to Germany
> How much for powder coating spokes black, nipples red and rims in gold
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Frank


sorry we do not make the 18" in 10 " width 18x8 and 17x7 or x8


----------



## Hoppin'

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> sorry we do not make the 18" in 10 " width 18x8 and 17x7 or x8


ok, 17x8 and 18x8 will do too, pm me a price to Germany if ya could.
Thanks
Frank


----------



## oso503

How much for 13s shipped to 97230


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

oso503 said:


> How much for 13s shipped to 97230


pm sent!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Do u have 13x6.5 100 spoke? Looking for two


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Do u have 13x6.5 100 spoke? Looking for two


we have 13x5.5 let me know if that size will be ok with you.


----------



## jtek

How much for all chrome 14x7 rev 72 crosslace shipped to 52722


----------



## aussieiains64

Hey og how much for a set of 13.5 revesre all chrome sent to san pedro or can we organise pick up i have family there who can take delivery do you do tyres also 
Iain


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

jtek said:


> How much for all chrome 14x7 rev 72 crosslace shipped to 52722


pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

aussieiains64 said:


> Hey og how much for a set of 13.5 revesre all chrome sent to san pedro or can we organise pick up i have family there who can take delivery do you do tyres also
> Iain


pm sent!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> we have 13x5.5 let me know if that size will be ok with you.


 13x6 or 6.5 dont exist?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Im looking for 6.5 to fit my skirts


----------



## dat620

how bout some 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke cross lace with 6 lug adapters to phx az 85043, thx


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ

CAN I GET A PRICE ON SOME 13 X 7 100 SPOKES WITH BLACK DISH, BLACK HUB, CHROME NIPPLES, POWDER BLUE SPOKES AND CHROME TWO WING KNOCKOFFS SHIPPED TO 93291. THANKS


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Im looking for 6.5 to fit my skirts


sorry man we only have 13x5.5


----------



## jtek

Hey john I appreciate the call this evening and letting me get my order in quick before the weekend..got some good customer service going on here...looking foward to the wheels getting here this week.


----------



## 8016fo

jtek said:


> Hey john I appreciate the call this evening and letting me get my order in quick before the weekend..got some good customer service going on here...looking foward to the wheels getting here this week.


X2 ordered on a Tuesday night and had them on Friday !
Friendly, good customer service and fast shipping !
:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

8016fo said:


> X2 ordered on a Tuesday night and had them on Friday !
> Friendly, good customer service and fast shipping !
> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## dekay24

how much for 13x7 all chrome w/2 bar ko and adapters. shipped to saskatoon sk canada. postal code s7j1w3

thanx


----------



## jtek

thank you again for the good customer service and promt shipping...good people to deal with..thanks again. heres a couple pics.


----------



## Werner

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE SHIPPED TO TX75831, ONLY DIFFERENCE I WANT THE 2 BAR STRAIGHT KO'S LIKE BELOW (WITH THE WHITE CHIPS THOUGH)


----------



## 83MCinBmore

any candy red/red wheel chips in stock yet?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

83MCinBmore said:


> any candy red/red wheel chips in stock yet?


Yes sir they are on our website http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=EMB :thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal

Do you sell the wheels with tires? I would like all chrome 13x7 reversed to 75056. Thanks


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Pop Top Regal said:


> Do you sell the wheels with tires? I would like all chrome 13x7 reversed to 75056. Thanks


pm sent!


----------



## 8~Zero~1

How much for some 14x7 crossed laced rev to 84115


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

8~Zero~1 said:


> How much for some 14x7 crossed laced rev to 84115


pm sent!


----------



## Slow low 65

Hey how's it going ? I was wondering if you had a set of 72 spoke cross lace 13" with Pepsi blue hub , Pepsi blue nipples , chrome laces and pepsi blue outer lip? Also a price . And if there was anyway you would have a pic of how they would look . Please let pm me and let me kno. Thanx


----------



## sour diesel

how much for a set of chrome 13x7 72spoke cross laced reversed? im in florida


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

can u do 2 13x5.5 chrome 100 spoke? Or 2 13x7 with dayton offset trying to run skirts on my G-House?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Slow low 65 said:


> Hey how's it going ? I was wondering if you had a set of 72 spoke cross lace 13" with Pepsi blue hub , Pepsi blue nipples , chrome laces and pepsi blue outer lip? Also a price . And if there was anyway you would have a pic of how they would look . Please let pm me and let me kno. Thanx


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

sour diesel said:


> how much for a set of chrome 13x7 72spoke cross laced reversed? im in florida


pm sent


----------



## Ethan61

Will you have a booth at this years LRM SuperShow In Vegas.


----------



## one_day_64

Do you guys make 13x5.5?? if so how much for 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5, hubs and dish in Palomar Red 948 (OG 64 Impala color) shipped to 60506?


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Ethan61 said:


> Will you have a booth at this years LRM SuperShow In Vegas.


Pm sent


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

one_day_64 said:


> Do you guys make 13x5.5?? if so how much for 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5, hubs and dish in Palomar Red 948 (OG 64 Impala color) shipped to 60506?




Pm sent


----------



## basshead

do yall make an 8 lug adapter and whats the widest rim u make in 22 or 24


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

basshead said:


> do yall make an 8 lug adapter and whats the widest rim u make in 22 or 24


please visit our web site for adapters and wheel widths that we carry http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## basshead

Can u make wheels for chevy dually


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

basshead said:


> Can u make wheels for chevy dually


sorry we do not make adapters for them


----------



## JOVEN619

How much for set 14x7 str8 laced rev with tires to 06877


----------



## 41bowtie

how much for 1 set of 13sx7 72 cross laced all chrome with 2 bar k/Os to 60632


----------



## PELON_79MC

How much for a set of center gold 72' crosslace with 2 bar straight k/offs shipped to tampa,fl


----------



## PELON_79MC

Shipped to 33570


----------



## one_day_64

one_day_64 said:


> Do you guys make 13x5.5?? if so how much for 2 13x7, 2 13x5.5, hubs and dish in Palomar Red 948 (OG 64 Impala color) shipped to 60506?


sorry you said you pm'd me but i never got anything.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

JOVEN619 said:


> How much for set 14x7 str8 laced rev with tires to 06877


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

41bowtie said:


> how much for 1 set of 13sx7 72 cross laced all chrome with 2 bar k/Os to 60632


pm sent!


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## ssbubbleryder

ordered the blk hub/dish 13's for the 64' cant wait to recieve them!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ssbubbleryder said:


> ordered the blk hub/dish 13's for the 64' cant wait to recieve them!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

TopDogg said:


>


nice you check your pm!


----------



## 87cutty530

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


How much for some 13x7 but the red on the rims is a yellow color.. 72 in spokes.. with zenith style koffs.. lmk.. thanks


----------



## Charles66cruz

How much for some 14x7 cross lace 72s shipped to 93036


----------



## Justride

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


how much for the purple ones?


----------



## cloz grumpy

13x7 ppg lemon ice yellow shipped to 60625


----------



## chef

Do you have any pics of green rims , spokes or nipples ?


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64*

How much for 13x7 rev. With turquoise powder coated front spokes , kandy teal rear spokes with chrome nipples ,hub , knockoffs, and dish ....?Price the same for 14 x6?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

whats the ticket for 13x5.5 reverse and 13x7 standards, both 72 xlace all chrome with gold nips and knock off with four lug Ford adapters? 
And whats the backspace on 5.5 reverse?
Thanx.


----------



## 47bomb

How much for 13x7 cross laced with orange dish, spoke, nip, shiped to 81054 CO.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

87cutty530 said:


> How much for some 13x7 but the red on the rims is a yellow color.. 72 in spokes.. with zenith style koffs.. lmk.. thanks


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

cloz grumpy said:


> 13x7 ppg lemon ice yellow shipped to 60625


just the spokes only? let me know in detail thanks!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Justride said:


> how much for the purple ones?


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

chef said:


> Do you have any pics of green rims , spokes or nipples ?


----------



## basshead

how much for a set of 24" chrome shipped to 76036


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

RIDIN DIRTY *64* said:


> How much for 13x7 rev. With turquoise powder coated front spokes , kandy teal rear spokes with chrome nipples ,hub , knockoffs, and dish ....?Price the same for 14 x6?


pm sent!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

You all going to have any holiday specials.


----------



## J RAIDER

SUM 13X7 REV. X-LACE PEPSIE BLUE NIPPLES.. NO ADAPTERS.. I PICK UP HOW MUCH ?


----------



## DIPN714

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> x-1 :biggrin:


:banghead:


----------



## ssbubbleryder

Thanks O.G got my wheels they look great!!!!


----------



## davidg

How much for some 13 like the black one on top


----------



## AiL45

Hey, how much for a set of 15x8 with the spokes in black, 3bar's, for a 94 cadillac fleetwood shipped to 29902? thx ^_^

oh and do you have a pic to show the difference between the black and candy black?


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER

You all going to have any holiday specials.


----------



## lowc

How much for some 72 cross lace 13x7 center gold shipped to 79925


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

how much for some 13x7 allchrome 100 spokes and/or cross lace shipped to 85041.


----------



## dignityaz

indyzmosthated said:


> marquis_on_3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i4
> 
> How much for these shipped to 85546
Click to expand...


----------



## dignityaz

How much for these shipped to 85546


----------



## henry36

How much for a set of all chrome 72 spoke 13x7 cross lace shipped to 85929?


----------



## BIGTITO64

How much for 13x7 black nipples black Hub with 2, wing straight knock offs


----------



## AiL45

AiL45 said:


> Hey, how much for a set of 15x8 with the spokes in black, 3bar's, for a 94 cadillac fleetwood shipped to 29902? thx ^_^
> 
> oh and do you have a pic to show the difference between the black and candy black?


bump? i want to order asap and waiting on your response....


----------



## 1BADLAC

How much for some 13x7 cross lace 72 spoke just the spokes powder coated! !!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

ssbubbleryder said:


> View attachment 576322
> Thanks O.G got my wheels they look great!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

cleared up my inbox guys sorry for the long wait havent been on layitlow for awhile, you guys cal always check out our online store http://www.ogrimsdirect.com for prices or give us a call 562-926-4444 monday-friday- 10 -6pm 

ill try to get to every ones pm asap
Thanks


----------



## Rolling Chevys

ssbubbleryder said:


> View attachment 576322
> Thanks O.G got my wheels they look great!!!!


these are nice


----------



## Mikes66

How much for 13x7 72 spoke cross lace chrome with just the spokes gold to 95132 thanks


----------



## Lowrider19

PM sent,btw,do you have a dealer locator? I'm looking for one nearest to Mobile,AL 36618.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Mikes66 said:


> How much for 13x7 72 spoke cross lace chrome with just the spokes gold to 95132 thanks


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Lowrider19 said:


> PM sent,btw,do you have a dealer locator? I'm looking for one nearest to Mobile,AL 36618.


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Rolling Chevys said:


> these are nice


Thank YOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

How much for some black spokes & hub 13x7?


----------



## Lowrider19

You build them on the website.....prices for everything you add is there. I just priced a set of black spokes and hubs 13x7 reverse.....$600


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Lowrider19 said:


> You build them on the website.....prices for everything you add is there. I just priced a set of black spokes and hubs 13x7 reverse.....$600


Yes sir you can build them online and get a price. make sure to put your state and zip code to get a shipped price:thumbsup:


----------



## trippleOGalex

price on all chrome cross wire


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

trippleOGalex said:


> price on all chrome cross wire


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM




----------



## orlando

how for 13x7 crosslace stainless nip and spokes and can you give me a price those and regular steel.thank's


----------



## orlando

orlando said:


> how for 13x7 crosslace stainless nip and spokes and can you give me a price those and regular steel.thank's


to 95127


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

orlando said:


> to 95127


pm sent!


----------



## orlando

how do i order


----------



## Caddylac

How much for some 72 spoke straight laced with candy apple red hubs and dish shipped to 89419? Thanks


----------



## lowrider_620

All chrome 14x7 reverse. NO adapters or spinners, rims only. Shipped to 67846


----------



## Caddylac

Ttt


----------



## backyard64

thanks guy stuff looks great


----------



## claudio1433

how much for 13 X 7 rev. gold center wheels only. no adapters or spinners. shipped to Alberta Canada T2A 5P7.


----------



## --JUICE--

How much for a set 13x7 cross laced all chrome for a 54 chevy truck


----------



## DJ Englewood

how much for a set of cross lace...13x7 just the wheels and zenith style knock with insert centers for emblems...NO adapters......to 60430....Thanks

do you have 72 spoke straight lace


----------



## 93 CADDY

Looking for 13x6 rims not 13x5.5. Let me know if u can make me a set 100 spoke with white lip n white spokes. No accessories thanks


----------



## henry36

View attachment 611049
I'm looking for some 13x7 cross lace with orange spokes like the ones in this pic.


----------



## 83 reg ttops

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


 how much for 2 13x7 and 2 13x5 in the orange sent to pa 15104?


----------



## Vayzfinest

how much for a set 13x7 72 crosslace chrome shipped 22030


----------



## OGUSO805

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


CAN YOU DO THE RING ON THE HUB LIKE THE SECOND PIC OF THE BLUE RIMS?


----------



## ryan7974

*Blue wheels*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...wire-wheels-lowest-prices-img_0757edit-1.jpeg
Click the link this what I want 

How much for these shipped to 46221


----------



## DarknessWithin

OG qvo?


----------



## YOGI1964

how much for some 13x7 cross lace center gold shipped to el paso tx 79936


----------



## flaco

Need a price on some 13s with gold nipples and gold spinners. Thanks, also with or without tires?


----------



## ol e

dignityaz said:


> View attachment 576966
> 
> How much for these shipped to 85546


HOW MUCH FOR THESE??
AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CROSS LACED ALL CROME 13S


----------



## SLICK62

Got my tracking info today!


----------



## BIGBODY96

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

do you have any bolt on six lug for mazda truck


----------



## dignityaz

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> pm sent!


 how much for the blue wheels


----------



## ol e

how much for the blue rims???
AND HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF CROSS LACED ALL CROME 13S​

​


----------



## dignityaz

sorry the ones that are three posts above


----------



## dignityaz

shipped to 85546


----------



## dignityaz

the blue ones three post above. the blue ones with the hub blue and chrome


----------



## sdropnem

dignityaz said:


> how much for the blue wheels


X2 ????????


----------



## sdropnem

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>


 How much for the blue??? I got a candy blue top on the Ghouse????


----------



## chickenfriedsteak

How much for a set of 14x6 cross laced with red spokes shipped to 77536?


----------



## nanos70mc

how much for a set 72 cross laces to 92882??


----------



## agui68

So how much for the blue ones let me know i got cash need rims asap


----------



## kaos283

Pm price for a set of 13 reverse 72 cross, all chrome, adapter and all.

Thanks


----------



## SLICK62

.






.








Fresh off the truck. John came through without a problem at OG! Good work homie


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

kaos283 said:


> Pm price for a set of 13 reverse 72 cross, all chrome, adapter and all.
> 
> Thanks


pm sent!


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

SLICK62 said:


> View attachment 615656
> .
> View attachment 615658
> .
> View attachment 615659
> 
> 
> Fresh off the truck. John came through without a problem at OG! Good work homie


:thumbsup: glad you like them!


----------



## kaos283

SLICK62 said:


> View attachment 615656
> .
> View attachment 615658
> .
> View attachment 615659
> 
> 
> Fresh off the truck. John came through without a problem at OG! Good work homie


These are nice !


----------



## 94caddi

14X6 REVERSE WILL THEY FIT A 94 FLEETWOOD WITHOUT TRIMMING ANYTHING, IF SO CAN U PM ME A PIC WITH COLOR CODE 5022 ON THE LIP AND HUB AND PRICE.


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

here you go blas


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

94caddi said:


> 14X6 REVERSE WILL THEY FIT A 94 FLEETWOOD WITHOUT TRIMMING ANYTHING, IF SO CAN U PM ME A PIC WITH COLOR CODE 5022 ON THE LIP AND HUB AND PRICE.


yes sir they will fit!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> here you go blas


How much these go for13x7 ?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

2 13x5..5 chrome 100 spoke


----------



## bigskoobsz

how much for 14x7 red one


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Thanks for the rims my shit came in quick :thumbsup:


----------



## crush68

How much for 72 cross lace gold hub & nipples, or 100 spoke center gold chrome ring 14"


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


>



WHAT DOES A SET LIKE THE RED SPOKES RUN IN 13X7 BUT WITH KANDY RED SPOKES AND A CHROME LIP JUST RIMS NO ACCESORIES SHIPPED TO 79601?


----------



## LaCdOuT

price for (2) 14x7 all chrome 100 spokes shipped to 98404 please..no accessory unless its free :thumbsup:..thanks


----------



## MCWCUSTOMS

Price for 4 14x7 72 spoke laced shipped to 33178 business please.


----------



## SixandSix

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> here you go blas


Need these in 13" :thumbsup:


----------



## tonelocz559

x2


80 Cutty Ryda said:


> How much these go for13x7 ?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

you guys are retarded as fuck, the website is on the first page and all the prices are there


----------



## Lowrider19

MAKIN MONEY said:


> you guys are retarded as fuck, the website is on the first page and all the prices are there


Co-Sign


----------



## tonelocz559

bitch the price on front page is from 2010


MAKIN MONEY said:


> you guys are retarded as fuck, the website is on the first page and all the prices are there


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

tonelocz559 said:


> bitch the price on front page is from 2010


then call the number you window shopping ******. I just ordered a set for 400 bucks


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

tonelocz559 said:


> bitch the price on front page is from 2010


That's what I'm saying... OG hasn't logged on in 4 months either or replied to messages


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> That's what I'm saying... OG hasn't logged on in 4 months either or replied to messages


no shit its cause layitlow is fulll of broke motherfuckers. call them up


----------



## BIG ROC

Set of 15x7 or 15x8 72 xlace all chrome shipped to 63104


----------



## Kap Wun

looking to ship to New Zealand. But needing information on the cost of 100 spoke 15x7 rev set with knockoffs, adapters, lead hammer well full set for full fitting also shipping information such as weight and all that jazz. That is my main problem at the moment is the shipping import cost and all that. I don't know if you even ship to New Zealand? I hope you do. Hard to get here in NZ


----------



## aussieiains64

Kap Wun im in Aus I called john up he wont accept credit card outside of usa im trying to get one rim sent over here as I need a spare if you can organise the shipping he will send the good s email cindy im still waiting for a reply from there I keep you posted I can recoment a shipping agent for you


----------



## Lowrider19

I can get sets,I also have a single OG Wire 13x7 reverse that was used for display only. I am willing to ship to you guys. Send me a PM if you are interested. Go to my facebook page and you can message me there,also. Its in my signature below.


----------



## Ahhwataday

MAKIN MONEY said:


> you guys are *retarded as fuck*, the *website is on the first page* and all the prices are there





tonelocz559 said:


> bitch the *price on front page* is from 2010



He said the WEBSITE is on the first page.....not the price

Go to this link, it has prices * Its the dudes screen name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*
ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## Lowrider19

Ahhwataday,it's no use......someone will come right behind me and ask for a priced shipped to 70258. I emailed OG over a month ago,and they responded yesterday. They are basically an internet sales only company,you can hardly ever get anyone on the phone,either. I can understand guys from NZ and AUS frustration with not being able to get wheels outside of the country.


----------



## ChocolateThriller

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 77477 IN 13'


----------



## Borracho84

How much for some 13" 1964 impala keeping my skirts on all chrome out knockoff pm plz


----------



## Borracho84

Shipped to Joliet Illinois


----------



## Lowrider19

You can't keep skirts with 13" chinas.


----------



## spook

how much for 4-13x7 croasslaced with 3 bar recessed k-off shipped to tx 78626


----------



## Lowrider19

Ernest,they don't get on here.....you'll have to try and get them to answer the phone.


----------



## Reese86cutty

How much for 13x7 all chrome cross laced 72


----------



## kadillak_driver

has anyone ordered from them recently , thinking about ordering but i don't want to wait endless months on a set of wheels. any feedback on ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## Lowrider19

They do good business if you want cheap chinas.


----------



## KUMPULA

I have ordered a few times they ship quick. Order custom color rims it may take a few weeks. Ordered sum adapters and hammers last monday they shipped same day and came 4days later. Just use the website.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

The site prices are pretty good on the wheels, but it looks like they don't offer tires? Looking for a 14x7 reverse 100 spoke with 2 prong swept knock-off w/tires.


----------



## sixtreywit4

Please pm me a price on a set of 14x7 all bulk except nipples hub an knockoff to 30294. Thanks


----------



## pacoloco

How much for 13x7 reversed 100 spokes gold center with chrome knock offs sent to Sacramento ca. 95838


----------



## ELOPEZ-74

Any bowtie knockoffs?


----------



## MONTE RIDER

How much for some all chrome 13x7 reverse shipped to 62269


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

Hi guys sorry we havent had much time to go on layitlow.com but for prices please visit our online store http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## tlc64impala

Lowrider19 said:


> :facepalm:



Whats the point in this ? you sell good looking rims besides the knockoffs IMO . Why would it be the need of this in someone else topic.


----------



## jjarez79

Pm me a price on 72 straight all chrome 13x7 all chrome 2 wing dog ear knock off


----------



## Vm0m0

Pm me price on 13 100 spoke center gold. Thanks


----------



## La Skzanoma

The website will tell you all options and shipping.


----------



## little red truck dropped

need price on 13s deep dish chrome reverse lace and cross lace shiped to 47250 will order today if price is rite please send me pm if u can not a member on here yet not sure how to become one..if u cant u can email me at [email protected] send me quote asap so we can get this deal rolling...also need hammer and three bar knock off caps also need to be universal adapters for 94 chevy s10 thanks


----------



## little red truck dropped

well thats funny i put a order in this morning for some 13s and well it cost me 540.86


----------



## Heath V

Good deal. I like doing business with them.


----------



## Heath V

Lowrider19 said:


> You can't keep skirts with 13" chinas.


Lol, yes you can!


----------



## TERMITE_V

CAN YOU PRICE ME A SET 14 X 7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE CROSS LACED SENT TO GLENDALE AZ 85301


----------



## joseph1967

What is there address....


----------



## Yogi

Went to your website to order gold knock offs and couldn't find the option?


----------



## NYC68droptop

Looking for a set of wires in all chrome. 2- 13x5.5 reverse and 2-13x7 reverse do u have them? Need adapters and 2 prong knockoffs


----------



## TAYLORMADE

OGRIMSDIRECT.COM said:


> Hi guys sorry we havent had much time to go on layitlow.com but for prices please visit our online store http://www.ogrimsdirect.com


How much for a set like this with chrome dish though shipped to 38023?


----------



## ridin_low07

do yall sell replacement spokes? My 17 reverse spokes are starting to rust pretty good


----------



## 1 ESR OG

How much for a set of 13x7 crosslace 3 time gold with the knock off spokes and hub in gold. With the 2 wing knock off shiped to 95127


----------



## DGCO14x7

OG does it best. Just recieved my All Gold 14x7 for the blazer. Thank you OG Wire Wheels!!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

I have been to the website and I have searched thru these pages and I didn't see the option to purchase cross laced rims. 

Are they still available through this company ?


----------



## waslo dilleggi

i need 14x6 front wheel drive fwd all chrome 100 spokes with 175/70R14 WHITE WALL TIRES.....cant find them on the web..


----------



## vasquez1963ss

How much for a set 14x7 72 spoke


----------



## RobLBC

vasquez1963ss said:


> How much for a set 14x7 72 spoke


All prices are posted on thier website.


----------



## vasquez1963ss

Went to the web site didn't find anything on 72 spoke thanks


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

:dunno: x 68


----------



## [email protected]

do you guys carry adaptors for 5 bolt 1986 Camry please let me know


----------



## bludeuce

Do you sell 14x6 reverse cross lace if so whays the cost. Also im interested in anodizing..can you send me a color sample


----------



## mrlowlow77

how much for the 13x7 reverse/


----------



## bludeuce

OG rims direct guy or gal are you out there??????


----------



## BIZZOMB75

shoot me a price for a set of 14x6 and 14x7 rev 100spoke all chrome sent to 10603


----------



## TONEAKARAGE

Do You Have 72 spoke cross lace rims 14x7 all chrome?? Yes or no your web site only shows 100 spoke straight lace. Can you give me a price on a set of 4 to Alb. N.M. 87105


----------



## DGCO14x7

*To Everyone With Cross Lace Questions*

Just spoke with John at OG. They currently still offer 72 spoke cross lace. They do not have any in stock so It will probably take a couple weeks to build them. Prices are comparable to straight lace 100 spokes. 13x7 ALL CHROME 72 spoke crosslace will be approx $500. Any other questions call 562 926 4444. If no answer they always call back. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood94

Just got my wheels, ordered off the website! Super happy with the finished product! Great Prices!


----------



## olskulow

Fleetwood94 said:


> Just got my wheels, ordered off the website! Super happy with the finished product! Great Prices!


Wow those look good. What color is the hub?


----------



## Fleetwood94

olskulow said:


> Wow those look good. What color is the hub?


Black Hub, Black Nipples, All Gold Spokes short/long and White Dish.


----------



## DGCO14x7

Fleetwood94 said:


> Just got my wheels, ordered off the website! Super happy with the finished product! Great Prices!


:thumbsup: Very Nice!!!


----------



## Fleetwood94

*fresh rubber*

fresh meat on!


----------



## spook

price check, repeat customer. 2-13x7 reversed and 2- 13x5.5 reversed, zenith spinner recessed. shipped to 78626 georgetown tx.
for a 1976 caprice.


----------



## DGCO14x7

spook said:


> price check, repeat customer. 2-13x7 reversed and 2- 13x5.5 reversed, zenith spinner recessed. shipped to 78626 georgetown tx.
> for a 1976 caprice.


Just looked it up. $558 with FedEx home delivery.


----------



## spook

Thanks .


DGCO14x7 said:


> Just looked it up. $558 with FedEx home delivery.


----------



## ogcaddiedaddy

Looking for two nice or decent 15x6.5 Weld Wheel FWD (Front Wheel Drive) Starwires from the late 1970's or early 80's... People also call these rims 83's and 84's.


----------



## DGCO14x7

ogcaddiedaddy said:


> Looking for two nice or decent 15x6.5 Weld Wheel FWD (Front Wheel Drive) Starwires from the late 1970's or early 80's... People also call these rims 83's and 84's.


My best guess would be texanwirewheels.com


----------



## BoomCar

^^ those white and black ones are sexy as fu*k you got there Fleetwood ! OG do the colors for you like that?


----------



## ryan7974

Does OG still make 72 spoke ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

ryan7974 said:


> Does OG still make 72 spoke ?


Did they ever offer 72's? Check the website or call them. They don't come on here at all anymore. Dayton has 72's for sure.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Did they ever offer 72's? Check the website or call them. They don't come on here at all anymore. Dayton has 72's for sure.


Ordered a set of 72 spoke cross lace 14s last week and they arrived today.


----------



## shawntitan

913ryderWYCO said:


> Ordered a set of 72 spoke cross lace 14s last week and they arrived today.


Can I ask what you paid? What's their phone number? Been trying to call the number on the website (562-926-4444) to order some 72's myself and it keeps ringing to a full mailbox. Thanks!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

shawntitan said:


> Can I ask what you paid? What's their phone number? Been trying to call the number on the website (562-926-4444) to order some 72's myself and it keeps ringing to a full mailbox. Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## shawntitan

913ryderWYCO said:


> pm sent


Never received it.


----------



## shawntitan

Got someone on the phone finally lol. 4 days shipped from Cali to my door in Jersey. 13" 72 spokes. $700


----------



## SIM's64

need 1 13 x7 reverse all chrome with white adapter full set of 2 wing spinners
to v1h1g8 Vernon bc canada


----------



## roll n in my 64

Can I get price


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Og wires is ran by John only. They don't have a shop anymore. They just take phone and Internet orders. He usually don't get in till after 12:30pm so trying to reach him is hard in the am. The number that was listed is a good number. So u just got to get lucky and hope he answers. Most time he in the back making rims our out picking up parts. Good luck.


----------



## OneTruthBeliever

So I can order from their website still? Been a while since I been on it


----------



## pillo 84 regal

How much for old gold 13x7 I need 5 of them


----------



## JUST ME

Looking to Buy

One 13x7 all chrome reverse 100 spoke wire wheel knock-off with 2-blade swept spinner in good condition with the matching wheel hub adapter.

Please send me a PM.

Thank you.


----------



## iLACitUluvIT

what about 100spokes 13x7 how much for a whole set pm me


----------



## henry36

You have any all chrome 17x9 reverse for sale? If so, how much shipped to 85929?


----------



## DanielDucati

Just recieved yesterday the set I ordered on tuesday..Good Stuff....All Chrome set of 13x7-72 spoke straight lace OG Wire Wheels :thumbsup: lets see how they hold up on a daily juiced........chrome looks ok but for the price of 72 spoke straight lace cant be beat!!!Ill update on here with pics as soon as I get the tires mounted.......worst case sanerio(rust or start getting loose) Ill just take them apart and get the hubs/barrels rechromed here and just buy stainless steel spokes/nipples from buchannon.....


----------



## Drews89

Are these rims stamped ?


DanielDucati said:


> Just recieved yesterday the set I ordered on tuesday..Good Stuff....All Chrome set of 13x7-72 spoke straight lace OG Wire Wheels :thumbsup: lets see how they hold up on a daily juiced........chrome looks ok but for the price of 72 spoke straight lace cant be beat!!!Ill update on here with pics as soon as I get the tires mounted.......worst case sanerio(rust or start getting loose) Ill just take them apart and get the hubs/barrels rechromed here and just buy stainless steel spokes/nipples from buchannon.....


----------



## regal ryda

Who's got the number to order from or a price for 72s straight


----------



## shawntitan

regal ryda said:


> Who's got the number to order from or a price for 72s straight


ogrimsdirect.com
Just order them from the website, they're a little hard to get ahold of on the phone. I paid $700 for a set of 72 spoke 13's shipped to NJ, came in less than a week.


----------



## pepe1960

I need some caps and spacers for some tru classic rims thanks.


----------



## pepe1960

Let me know of some rims old school for sale true rays 14by8 thanks


----------



## ROCK OUT

Are they still selling wheels? Their site looks outdated as fuck shit looks like one of the first web pages ever made.


----------



## moorevisual

ROCK OUT said:


> Are they still selling wheels? Their site looks outdated as fuck shit looks like one of the first web pages ever made.


yea they're still in business, added the 72 spoke 13's last year


----------



## ROCK OUT

moorevisual said:


> yea they're still in business, added the 72 spoke 13's last year


cool thanks for the heads up, I just remember all those wheel pics from like 10 years ago


----------



## southGAcustoms

looking for a price of 15x7 STANDARD all chrome crosslaced with 2 bar strait spinners shipped to 31620


----------



## rubio_115

Any coupon codes ? XD


----------



## BlackDawg

I'm looking for some red dish 13's. PM me info please


----------



## cloz grumpy

Yea the website looks outdated lol


----------



## 26krusier

How much for 13 x 7's just like these 72 spoke??


----------



## BlackDawg

It doesn't seem like they're involved with this topic much. I will take my business elsewhere


----------



## wet-n-wild

They really need to update their page. I called on an item the advertise on the page and they don't sell them anymore and haven't for years&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56864;


----------



## 76regal

How much for 14 gold crosslaced and chrome shiped to 95834


----------



## claudio1433

just ordered adapters and 1 left shark finny. to Calgary Alberta. it was 152.22 US Dollars shipped.


----------



## claudio1433

Probably more like 180 Canadian, right now.


----------



## 63~4door

I'm looking for this also!


----------



## JOHNER

They do answer the phone, they will tell you Everything has to be done online. They do not take orders/payments over the phone. To me that's a plus, NO HE SAID SHE SAID BS, you get what YOU ordered, PAYPAL option to pay makes it very easy to get your money back if you dont like or did not receive you items.

Nomsayen?


----------



## JOHNER

26krusier said:


> How much for 13 x 7's just like these 72 spoke??


Those are nice, i like how only the back spoke nipples are chromed.


----------



## 85 greybeast

How much for a set of 72 spoke cross lace with tires shipped to 76541??


----------



## 63~4door

Anybody ordered from them lately?


----------



## flakejobrob

63~4door said:


> Anybody ordered from them lately?


 x2


----------



## 84caddyblues

Ordered a set of Knock Offs a few months ago 1-562-926-4444 all there orders done on the phone my parts shipped same day took a few days to get here to New Mexico


----------



## LVfleetwood

63~4door said:


> Anybody ordered from them lately?



I ordered a set of 72 spoke last week arrived in 2 business days from Ca to Vegas .
quick easy transaction online. I called prior to ensure wheels where in stock ready to ship. 
John has great communication.


----------



## LVfleetwood

http://www.ogrimsdirect.com/Default.asp


----------



## 74lowlow

Ordered 4 13x7 100 spoke Reverse a few days ago an received them the next day (in Cali)nice wheels for a good deal, ordering gold ones next.


----------



## Silentdawg

Emailed them a couple of times, never even got an answer.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Heath V

Don't email, call.


----------



## Silentdawg

nah. bought genuine D's instead


----------



## bigfeo

Bought 2 14x6 a couple weeks back and got them in 3 days in Texas. I had emailed a couple times before and they never responded, but they called me the next morning after ordering online to confirm my knockoffs and adapters.


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP

Fast shipping! I ordered a set of 13x7 72 spokes and they were here in 2 days. Good prices. I can smash on these rims and if I fuck one up I can order another.:nicoderm:


----------



## gggwilliam

Nice one


----------



## olamite

They still making quality stuff? I sold OG's back in the early 2000's and never had a problem.


----------



## Towncar_97

Does anybody know how to get a hold of these guys? I've been calling, sending emails and nothing. Does anyone know their hours of operation?


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Silentdawg said:


> nah. bought genuine D's instead


Anything else would be uncivilized....


----------



## slo

OGMIDWEST said:


> Anything else would be uncivilized....


----------

